# Things to do/participate in during self-quarantine



## Corey (Mar 13, 2020)

I thought this was neat and wanted to share. My minor’s degree is in art history, so I may be geeking out over this more than normal. But, if you find other resources that you think someone would enjoy, then share away! 

Stuck at Home? These 12 Famous Museums Offer Virtual Tours You Can Take on Your Couch


----------



## Aqw (Mar 14, 2020)

In Italy they say there'll be a peek of babies being born in 9 or 10 months.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 14, 2020)

Wetcanvas forum for artists some hobby painters also show their art. Sections threads on variety things
paintings, acryl, watercolor, pastels, mixed media etc.
Ravelry forum for knitters crochet.
View museums online. Louvre, British Museum, MET museum etc.
Bake a cake or cookies.
Play free online Plague Inc...............Puffgames site ( I have not managed yet to understand how, brain fog)
Play solitaire online.
Read @ godlikeproductions forum.
Re-read favorite book(s).
Re-decorate a room with things that you have inside the home, re-arrange furniture.
If you have some hobby UFO/WIP now you have time to perhaps finish it.
Needlework, cross stitch, embroidery, hand sewing.
Watch Youtube videos.
Candycrush game online.
If you know your birth time and like astrology free horoscope, natal charts at www.astrodienst.com
Archived site of diy recipes toiletries soaps etc SnowDriftFarm read up on recipes collection. 
Make/keep a junk journal of the time in quarantaine.
If you are into crafts The Frugal Crafter, Lindsay Weihrich has lots of tutorials on Youtube and her blog.


----------



## Corey (Mar 14, 2020)

Aqw said:


> In Italy they say there'll be a peek of babies being born in 9 or 10 months.



I said the same thing to my husband last night!


----------



## Corey (Mar 14, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Wetcanvas forum for artists some hobby painters also show their art. Sections threads on variety things
> paintings, acryl, watercolor, pastels, mixed media etc.
> Ravelry forum for knitters crochet.
> View museums online. Louvre, British Museum, MET museum etc.
> ...



Good ideas, thanks Orchid! I think it’d be cool for people to also share any contests they know of that’s going on: photography, poetry, short stories, art, etc that can be entered via online.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 14, 2020)

In case I am stuck at home I will excessively live my passion to watch YouTube videos. (completely nuts: I love to watch crosswind landings and dashcam videos - if you have any recommendations - let me know - maybe I haven't seen it yet )

In worst-case being "offline" I'd be busy with: 
drawing, writing, sorting out pictures,
putting together all over last month collected recipies in my recipe book, listing and documenting my jewelry (I want to do this for ages...), complete the annual tax declaration (that's fun! )

and

I haven't started my 1000 pieces jigsaw puzzle game yet...


----------



## op user (Mar 14, 2020)

DazzlingAnna don't forget: use those receipts, cook and eat.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 14, 2020)

op user said:


> DazzlingAnna don't forget: use those receipts, cook and eat.



@op user : 

Don't worry - as long as I have all required ingredients in my stock I'll keep on cooking and enjoy the food


----------



## Corey (Mar 14, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> In case I am stuck at home I will excessively live my passion to watch YouTube videos. (completely nuts: I love to watch crosswind landings and dashcam videos - if you have any recommendations - let me know - maybe I haven't seen it yet )
> 
> In worst-case being "offline" I'd be busy with:
> drawing, writing, sorting out pictures,
> ...



Listing and documenting jewelry is something I haven’t heard of! What is it? I have a drawer in my dresser with compartments for mine. Tell me more!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 14, 2020)

Corey said:


> Listing and documenting jewelry is something I haven’t heard of! What is it? I have a drawer in my dresser with compartments for mine. Tell me more!



First of all it is probably a very bad attempt of translation of what I want to do .

What I basically want to do is getting an overview over my necklaces, earrings and other jewelry I have unfortunately stored in different boxes and different places. Whenever I have a look into one these boxes I am surprised of what I find in there .
I'd like to have like a catalog with a picture and additional information (material, value...) of all my jewelry. (Nothing of any big value though.)


----------



## Corey (Mar 14, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> First of all it is probably a very bad attempt of translation of what I want to do .
> 
> What I basically want to do is getting an overview over my necklaces, earrings and other jewelry I have unfortunately stored in different boxes and different places. Whenever I have a look into one these boxes I am surprised of what I find in there .
> I'd like to have like a catalog with a picture and additional information (material, value...) of all my jewelry. (Nothing of any big value though.)



Now that is right up my alley....organization queen. Are you going to laminate it?


----------



## Corey (Mar 14, 2020)

(For people with young kiddos) Normally you have to have a subscription to access a lot of these, but due to all the school closings, they are offering them for free. http://amazingeducationalresources.com/


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 15, 2020)

Corey said:


> Now that is right up my alley....organization queen. Are you going to laminate it?



Well, I am far away from being an organization queen. 

But I'd agree on queen .

My plan is: once I have taken pictures of each item I put all back in the right place and in the meantime I update my catalogue.
This sounds like such a great plan to me - for several years now.

Concerning your question if I am going to laminate it: probably not.
At this point I am pretty sure I won't do any of it and keep on living my jewelry chaos.


----------



## Corey (Mar 15, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Well, I am far away from being an organization queen.
> 
> But I'd agree on queen


----------



## Corey (Mar 15, 2020)

A title well earned.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks like I will NOT be allowed to work from home (I'm preparing a mental list of snarky .sig files for my work email when I get back, along 'ours is not to question why' lines...). But I'll probably be reading, walking the dog on deserted desert pathways, streaming stuff, watching TV, finishing the last couple DVDs of Battlestar Galactica. Pretty much exactly what I always do normally except the grocery store might be out of stuff.


----------



## landshark (Mar 15, 2020)

Well...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 15, 2020)

thorough disinfection, I see...


----------



## landshark (Mar 15, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> thorough disinfection, I see...



precisely. It’s science. You can’t argue with science!


----------



## Shotha (Mar 15, 2020)

Quite apart from the boredom of quarantine and self isolation, we will have restrictions on travel and public events. So this is a very good thread to have.

I'll be spending a lot of time studying the Sanskrit language and Hindu scriptures. I think that starting to learn a new language or brushing up on an old language is a good way to pass the time.

I'll be catching up with a lot of friends on line, including more time on Dimensions. If you miss all those real social events, organize an online party. A conference call on Saturday night might be a good replacement for meeting friends at a pub or bar.

And thank God for the Internet, where there is so much to read, watch, listen to or participate in.


----------



## Aqw (Mar 16, 2020)

Inspiring during the current time


----------



## Shotha (Mar 16, 2020)

Aqw said:


> Inspiring during the current time




Oh, no! I'm a 150 kg fat man and now I want to be a munchkin.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 16, 2020)

One book not to read right now is Boccaccio's Decameron.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 16, 2020)

Aqw said:


> In Italy they say there'll be a peek of babies being born in 9 or 10 months.





Corey said:


> I said the same thing to my husband last night!



I was just told that these babies might be called coronials


----------



## Shotha (Mar 16, 2020)

happily_married said:


> precisely. It’s science. You can’t argue with science!



It's an ad hoc hand sanitizer. We're supposed to use an alcohol based sanitizer to kill viruses but the supermarkets have run out. Perhaps I should write to our Prime Minister and ask her if the government could subsidize alcohol during the Corona Virus crisis.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 17, 2020)

happily_married said:


> precisely. It’s science. You can’t argue with science!





Shotha said:


> It's an ad hoc hand sanitizer. We're supposed to use an alcohol based sanitizer to kill viruses but the supermarkets have run out.



If you ask me I'd use soap instead to sanitize my hand, chose one of the above and enjoy a good drink.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> If you ask me I'd use soap instead to sanitize my hand, chose one of the above and enjoy a good drink.


I prefer soap, too.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 17, 2020)

I was writing -- or trying to write -- my first romance story for Dims!


----------



## Corey (Mar 17, 2020)

Learn to doodle with Mo Willems


----------



## Corey (Mar 20, 2020)

Free online musicals and broadway shows for a limited time! BroadwayHD Is Letting You Watch Your Favorite Musicals For Free — For a Limited Time


----------



## Broseph (Mar 21, 2020)

I spent 4 hours making samosas for the first time yesterday--I've got a really great Indian cookbook that I'll be exploring during this time. I've also got a huge pole of "to-read" books on my desk. I'd like to avoid the classic Netflix time blackhole, but that will also be a part of this indoor life. And I'll keep on writing. Oh, and I'll dig through many of those golden posts in the ancient basements of Dims--so don't be surprised if threads from 2005 get a bit of new life


----------



## maxi333 (Mar 21, 2020)

Salacious Caitlin said:


> Looks like I will NOT be allowed to work from home (I'm preparing a mental list of snarky .sig files for my work email when I get back, along 'ours is not to question why' lines...). But I'll probably be reading, walking the dog on deserted desert pathways, streaming stuff, watching TV, finishing the last couple DVDs of Battlestar Galactica. Pretty much exactly what I always do normally except the grocery store might be out of stuff.



How about fun on a C2C.. that's ways a good way to pass time!


----------



## Corey (Mar 21, 2020)

Bring it on!


----------



## Corey (Mar 21, 2020)

I thought since a lot of us are bunkered up in our homes during this time of quarantine, it’d be fun to share snapshots of where people are spending most of their time.

It could be of the common area of your home or of your makeshift office. If you’ve been using your kitchen a lot, show us what you’re working with! If you’ve spent a lot of time in the garage working on projects, show us what you’ve been working on. Maybe it’s your porch where you meditate on or cozy up for a good book, or maybe you have a favorite window in your home that offers beautiful scenery. And if you do have some awesome views outside of your house, PLEASE SHARE! I’m in dire need of nature. It’s been rainy and overcast where I’m at. It’s not fun. Or, if you’re still allowed to show up at your office, those pictures matter too.

DO NOT think that your house or situation has to be clean or perfect to share. That’s the fun of it! This is a chaotic time and we’re all just doing the best we can.

Here’s my situation 99.9% of the time....sitting on the floor of my living room with at least one kid hanging off my body like a monkey, or lingering just a few feet away. Oh, and snacks. I hand out snacks left and right all day long. Now, what about you?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 21, 2020)

I just reactivated my Wii, my super cute Mii played some tennis. My Mii is actually on maximum size but far away from representing my current size


----------



## landshark (Mar 21, 2020)

@Corey i just cleaned too to bottom, plus did all the laundry AND folded it and put it away. Pretty much hasn’t happened since I moved into this place!

so here are some pics of my “work” house. It’s a small home we bought when I started my current job. It’s 3/1 and 1000 square feet. My wife is at our other home with the kids. That house has a big yard a game room, trampoline, a camp fire pit outside, etc so a little better for the kids while we’re all on lockdown.

anyway here’s where I’m riding out the storm:


----------



## Corey (Mar 21, 2020)

I love it!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 21, 2020)

Very enthusiastic I started this morning to clear out some of my cupboards. 
Look what I found:




(there are two more sets I know about... )

I also found some old lovely pictures of my parents . 

I discovered the Wii.

And: enthusiasm to continue is already gone... at least for this weekend.


----------



## Corey (Mar 21, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Very enthusiastic I started this morning to clear out some of my cupboards.
> Look what I found:
> 
> View attachment 135180
> ...



I LOVE old pictures.


----------



## landshark (Mar 21, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna that’s some nice silver! I didn’t find anything that awesome. I did find my other drill though. A couple weeks ago I searched high and low for it at the other house...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 21, 2020)

Corey said:


> I LOVE old pictures.


yes, and in this case I haven't seen them before. They have been in an old cash box among other documents. I also found a letter that must have had some importance for my mother because it was stored in this box.
Actually I am not brave enough to read it. I am afraid this could get too emotional...


----------



## landshark (Mar 21, 2020)

Corey said:


> I love it!



Thanks. It’s a fun little house. Perfect for me when I’m here alone but big enough for all of us when they come down. Last summer my boys spent a lot of time with me down here and we’d go to the beach just about every night after work.

Nice looking place you have and given the small kids looks impressively clean!


----------



## Corey (Mar 21, 2020)

happily_married said:


> Thanks. It’s a fun little house. Perfect for me when I’m here alone but big enough for all of us when they come down. Last summer my boys spent a lot of time with me down here and we’d go to the beach just about every night after work.
> 
> Nice looking place you have and given the small kids looks impressively clean!



The beach sounds amazing right now. And thank you! Since I work inside of my home, I have a system that works for my clean-freak tendencies. I run a roomba every night after the kids go to bed and then deep clean house on Fridays. Also, this was taken at 8am this morning, so the snack crumb piles hadn’t had their chance to gather yet.


----------



## landshark (Mar 21, 2020)

Corey said:


> The beach sounds amazing right now. And thank you! Since I work inside of my home, I have a system that works for my clean-freak tendencies. I run a roomba every night after the kids go to bed and then deep clean house on Fridays. Also, this was taken at 8am this morning, so the snack crumb piles hadn’t had their chance to gather yet.



snack crumbs need to practice social distancing too!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 21, 2020)

That's what we are basically dealing with every day now..


----------



## op user (Mar 21, 2020)

I tried to limit my self inside but I am running out of cheese so a super-market run was in order. A recent widow needed some things as well. I bought some Italian mozzarella cheese (one must take risks) and with the exception of some steaks I am ok for the week. 

I acquired two packets of espresso coffee and three bottles of wine.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 21, 2020)

My broadband provider has remove that cap on the data its customers use. This means that we all get limitless data on our current plans without paying anything extra until the end of June. This creates huge possibilities - on line chatting, streaming, gaming, downloading, uploading and all of those cyber NSFW activities.


----------



## Corey (Mar 21, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> That's what we are basically dealing with every day now..
> View attachment 135182


Super Wings are my son’s favorite! Also Paw Patrol.


----------



## op user (Mar 22, 2020)

Shotha said:


> My broadband provider has remove that cap on the data its customers use. This means that we all get limitless data on our current plans without paying anything extra until the end of June. This creates huge possibilities - on line chatting, streaming, gaming, downloading, uploading and all of those cyber NSFW activities.



Is that on ground line or on your mobile?


----------



## Shotha (Mar 22, 2020)

op user said:


> Is that on ground line or on your mobile?



It's for broadband and didn't specify further. So, I suppose that it can be either. I just use it on my computer. I don't have a smartphone but it would seem to apply to data on there too.


----------



## op user (Mar 22, 2020)

Shotha, good for you. I have never had a limit on the ground line regarding data use. On my mobile I have a very strict 1.8 Gb and it is very expensive to go over it.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 22, 2020)

op user said:


> Shotha, good for you. I have never had a limit on the ground line regarding data use. On my mobile I have a very strict 1.8 Gb and it is very expensive to go over it.



Imagine we wouldn't have the opportunity to be online during these days.


----------



## op user (Mar 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Imagine we wouldn't have the opportunity to be online during these days.



That would be a good definition of nightmare.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 22, 2020)

Today I started experimenting in the kitchen.

Due to a shortage of wheat flour in my pantry  I substituted 50% of the flour with whole grain spelt flour which I normally use for baking bread...



edit: pancakes btw. in case it wasn't clearly seen on picture...


----------



## Shotha (Mar 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Imagine we wouldn't have the opportunity to be online during these days.



I'd have plenty of other things to do.


----------



## Corey (Mar 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I started experimenting in the kitchen.
> 
> Due to a shortage of wheat flour in my pantry  I substituted 50% of the flour with whole grain spelt flour which I normally use for baking bread...
> 
> ...



What was the final verdict?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 22, 2020)

Corey said:


> What was the final verdict?


Apperently it was quite okay. 
No complaints, no leftovers.
Pancakes has a strange consistency. Not as fluffy as they should have been...


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 22, 2020)

History Twitter has told me I need to read this


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 22, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I'd have plenty of other things to do.


Well yes, I'd also have plenty of other things to do. 

But to find some distraction there is nothing better than surfing through the web. I'd miss to check all my weird collection of YouTube channels. 
And I would also lack the opportunity to communicate as any of my messenger services wouldn't work. And even if most people had a landline I wouldn't have their number...


----------



## Corey (Mar 23, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> History Twitter has told me I need to read this
> 
> View attachment 135206



The book’s summary does seem interesting. Are you going to go for it?


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 23, 2020)

Corey said:


> The book’s summary does seem interesting. Are you going to go for it?



Of course.
Work has slowed. All I need to be is available for teleconferences and listening to coworkers who need someone to complain to (Am the only member of my department without children still in school and home)


----------



## Corey (Mar 23, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> Of course.
> Work has slowed. All I need to be is available for teleconferences and listening to coworkers who need someone to complain to (Am the only member of my department without children still in school and home)



Well bless you for listening to them. Thanks for sharing the book, I think I’m going to get it for myself.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 23, 2020)

Corey said:


> Well bless you for listening to them. Thanks for sharing the book, I think I’m going to get it for myself.



Thing is, I already have it. It's on a shelf of books my wife purchased at a used book store last summer LOL Just found it!


----------



## Corey (Mar 23, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> Thing is, I already have it. It's on a shelf of books my wife purchased at a used book store last summer LOL Just found it!



Hey, even better! It’s like Christmas morning all over again when you find something you’ve lost. I’m really hoping to have that experience with my sanity one day.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 28, 2020)

I was baking a nice cake today.




Basically chocolate, fat and sugar.
Covered with a frosting basically made of butter and chocolate.
What do you think is it more or less than _5000_ calories?


----------



## Corey (Mar 28, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I was baking a nice cake today.
> View attachment 135282
> View attachment 135283
> 
> ...


YUM! And more than 5000 cal! Who’s it for?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 28, 2020)

Corey said:


> YUM! And more than 5000 cal! Who’s it for?



self isolation, avoiding social contacts... hmm, I am wondering who's it for


----------



## Corey (Mar 28, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> self isolation, avoiding social contacts... hmm, I am wondering who's it for



Enjoy it!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 28, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> History Twitter has told me I need to read this
> 
> View attachment 135206


Harry Turtledove is my favorite author.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 28, 2020)

I've mentioned earlier that we reactivated our Nintendo Wii. Conclusions of the last days:

I'll never get too old for Mario 

I was beaten by a 5 y.o. in every Wii Sports category - except golf  (this 5 y.o. did never hold a controller or remote before )

My Wiii Sports age based on my fitness (lol) is 26 years... yay!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm lucky to found the Nintendo NES version of Gradius! I never get bored of playing it! Also, I'm working on setting up my new YouTube channel. I was working on loosing feat to speak in front of a video camera. In addition, I'm making some research for my first story for Dims!


----------



## landshark (Mar 28, 2020)

I went kayaking. There was no way in hell I could sit at home all day in this weather. If I can’t be with my family due to movement restrictions this is the next best thing!

the screenshot satellite image is the route i took. Red pin at the bottom is where I put in and the blue dot at the top is where I hung out for a few minutes having a replenishment drink (beer) or 2 before heading back. Round trip was about 10 miles.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 28, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I was baking a nice cake today.
> View attachment 135282
> View attachment 135283
> 
> ...



I'd guess more than 5000 calories. But I'm not guessing that, if it was put in front of me, I'd eat it all. I *know *that I would. Chocolate is my favourite flavour in cakes.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 28, 2020)

I've been reading. I've tried to write.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm spending a lot of time on my Sanskrit language and literature.


----------



## Corey (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve spent a lot of my time in the backyard since the weather’s been nice. We have a big shade tree that I like to sit under while listening to the birds (we have A LOT around our house). Today we played soccer, drew with chalk and had a swinging competition on who could go the highest. My 7yr old daughter has also stayed up later than her youngest siblings, giving us time to watch a TV show together. She picks, and it’s normally Hannah Montana, Barbie or a home decorating series. My husband’s completed a lot of projects around the house along with yard work. His favorite hobby is building and creating guitar pedals from scratch, so he’s been able to do that and also play his guitars. The house is not as clean as it normally is, but as long as it’s tidy most of the time then I’m okay. I can’t deal with disorganized or the room starts to spin. But I’m thankful for this time with my family. Oh, and my husband gets the golden star award in my house because he’s taken 100% of the responsibility in homeschooling my daughter during this time (about 4-5 hours a day, it’s a private school). I’ve done ZILCH.  

Hope everyone is doing okay! Let me know What you’ve been up to! Still share free resources you find on the web!


----------



## landshark (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> I've been reading. I've tried to write.



same here. Whatcha working on?


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2020)

happily_married said:


> same here. Whatcha working on?



Trying to get some ghost and campfire type stories plotted, outlined for next month's Camp NaNo


----------



## landshark (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> Trying to get some ghost and campfire type stories plotted, outlined for next month's Camp NaNo



that’a awesome. I’m doing a lot of writing now as well. Horror, abstract, surreal type stuff.

I’d love to read your work if you feel inclined to share when you’re ready.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 29, 2020)

Last night we changed to daylight saving time... One more daylight hour to spend home/inside. yay.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 29, 2020)

Lazy Sunday for me. (yes, today it is Sunday )

I will continue watching an incredible amount of YouTube videos today and I thought of opening my treasure chest of horror of my current favourite videos. Sharing those would definitely make me a nerd. 

Curious? Haha...


----------



## landshark (Mar 29, 2020)

SUP Board maintenance: washed and waxed! I don’t even bother washing and waxing my car anymore, but this board is important!


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2020)

happily_married said:


> that’a awesome. I’m doing a lot of writing now as well. Horror, abstract, surreal type stuff.
> 
> I’d love to read your work if you feel inclined to share when you’re ready.



Candy and Cookie Christmas


----------



## landshark (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> Candy and Cookie Christmas



thanks!


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2020)

happily_married said:


> thanks!



Welcome


----------



## landshark (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> Welcome



pretty good read, short, fast and eventful. Do you discuss your work? What inspired it?


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2020)

happily_married said:


> pretty good read, short, fast and eventful. Do you discuss your work? What inspired it?



I live in a house with three ghosts.
I have two cats, Butterscotch, a calico, and Oreo, a tuxedo and her son.

Inspirations run around the house all the time.


----------



## landshark (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> I live in a house with three ghosts.
> I have two cats, Butterscotch, a calico, and Oreo, a tuxedo and her son.
> 
> Inspirations run around the house all the time.



That’s awesome. I love the way sometimes inspiration comes from unexpected or every day places.

I recently shared a piece and received some incredible critique from Dims members. The inspiration from that one came from a dream I had.

Also I once read an interview of Rivers Cuomo of the rock band Weezer. He said he tinkers around incessantly with phrases and word combinations and then sometimes fits them into other songs or sometimes writes entire pieces around them.

I have a similar process for my writing, where I tinker around with mostly benign conversation sequences, the mannerisms of the characters etc, and then sometimes just work them into a story. This is great for introducing characters. I have a “bank” of these conversations and sort of go to it when I need to draw from it to incorporate something into a piece I’m working on. And of course, most of these conversations draw from real life chats I am either involved in or overhear.


----------



## Corey (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> I live in a house with three ghosts.
> I have two cats, Butterscotch, a calico, and Oreo, a tuxedo and her son.
> 
> Inspirations run around the house all the time.



That sounds eventful and very interesting. I like the names you gave to your cats. I’m allergic to cats (sadly) but my daughter loves them, so we have pretended to adopt the outside cats that live across the street from us. They LOVE to sleep on our front porch and in our back yard when the sun shines right on it. We’ve named them Catsby (of course inspired by Gatsby), Purrscilla, and Pawl. Pawl is the reason there are so many stray cats around our house. He is very ambitious and cannot keep his paws off the female cats, but the neighbors won’t get him fixed.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> That sounds eventful and very interesting. I like the names you gave to your cats. I’m allergic to cats (sadly) but my daughter loves them, so we have pretended to adopt the outside cats that live across the street from us. They LOVE to sleep on our front porch and in our back yard when the sun shines right on it. We’ve named them Catsby (of course inspired by Gatsby), Purrscilla, and Pawl. Pawl is the reason there are so many stray cats around our house. He is very ambitious and cannot keep his paws off the female cats, but the neighbors won’t get him fixed.



We had many cats congregate in our backyard with the two other cats, Smokey and Blacky. Now Butterscotch does NOT allow them around: she'll hiss and send them running from her baby. Oreo, on the other, has swatted at a few squirrels that have come up onto the back porch screens, and chased one out when it bit through.


----------



## Corey (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> We had many cats congregate in our backyard with the two other cats, Smokey and Blacky. Now Butterscotch does NOT allow them around: she'll hiss and send them running from her baby. Oreo, on the other, has swatted at a few squirrels that have come up onto the back porch screens, and chased one out when it bit through.



She loved her baby. Does baby have a name? I love cats. I feel like they are my spirit animal. I had cats growing up in my parent’s house but I learned to always keep my bedroom and bathroom door shut so they wouldn’t go in there. Even though I was the sweetest person to them, one in particular, Jasmine, would jump up and open my door handle (the long handle kind) and then open my closet door handle and pee on my clothes! She’d also pee inside of my leather purses and on my bedsheets. One time she opened my bathroom and peed and pooped in my bathtub. She was ruthless.  I had to get locks on my doors and if I forgot to lock anything, you best believe that I’d have a surprise left by Jasmine.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> She loved her baby. Does baby have a name? I love cats. I feel like they are my spirit animal. I had cats growing up in my parent’s house but I learned to always keep my bedroom and bathroom door shut so they wouldn’t go in there. Even though I was the sweetest person to them, one in particular, Jasmine, would jump up and open my door handle (the long handle kind) and then open my closet door handle and pee on my clothes! She’d also pee inside of my leather purses and on my bedsheets. One time she opened my bathroom and peed and pooped in my bathtub. She was ruthless.  I had to get locks on my doors and if I forgot to lock anything, you best believe that I’d have a surprise left by Jasmine.



Oreo is the baby. Oreo is the squirrel attacker.

Unless you're Native/First Nation, you cannot have a spirit animal. Spirit animals are religious to most, if not all, Native tribes.


----------



## Corey (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> Oreo is the baby. Oreo is the squirrel attacker.
> 
> Unless you're Native/First Nation, you cannot have a spirit animal. Spirit animals are religious to most, if not all, Native tribes.



Okay then scratch that, I don’t have a spirit animal. I’ll rephrase.

I love cats. If I could choose to be an animal, I would choose to be a cat, because they have funny personalities. Is that better?


----------



## Corey (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> Oreo is the baby. Oreo is the squirrel attacker.
> 
> Unless you're Native/First Nation, you cannot have a spirit animal. Spirit animals are religious to most, if not all, Native tribes.



And thanks for the history lesson. Never heard of that about spirit animals before.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> Okay then scratch that, I don’t have a spirit animal. I’ll rephrase.
> 
> I love cats. If I could choose to be an animal, I would choose to be a cat, because they have funny personalities. Is that better?



We all want to be cats: sleep 20 hours a day and be fed and petted lol


----------



## Corey (Mar 29, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> We all want to be cats: sleep 20 hours a day and be fed and petted lol



I’m also referring to the way cats put their bodies between their person and their person’s distraction whenever the cat wants attention. My dad sent me this picture of my daughter’s cat that they bought her to keep at their house at all times. Mr. Snuggles has kept my dad company during his work from home days due to coronavirus.


----------



## Corey (Mar 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> I’m also referring to the way cats put their bodies between their person and their person’s distraction whenever the cat wants attention. My dad sent me this picture of my daughter’s cat that they bought her to keep at their house at all times. Mr. Snuggles has kept my dad company during his work from home days due to coronavirus.



My dad also sent me a picture of Baby Cat and Mr. Snuggles. He said, “We have to stand tonight.”


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> I’m also referring to the way cats put their bodies between their person and their person’s distraction whenever the cat wants attention. My dad sent me this picture of my daughter’s cat that they bought her to keep at their house at all times. Mr. Snuggles has kept my dad company during his work from home days due to coronavirus.



Ours are still Loving us, haven't scratched yet.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Mar 30, 2020)

No cats here. Allergic to them...booo


----------



## ChattyBecca (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m trying to brush up on my cooking skills and learning to bake. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Corey (Mar 30, 2020)

ChattyBecca said:


> I’m trying to brush up on my cooking skills and learning to bake. Wish me luck!!!



Good luck! Share any masterpieces when you’re done.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 30, 2020)

I've been writing, baking and planning my garden! But thankfully my is "essential" and as a dairy farmer I always work from home. I do like not leaving home as much.


----------



## Corey (Mar 31, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> I've been writing, baking and planning my garden! But thankfully my is "essential" and as a dairy farmer I always work from home. I do like not leaving home as much.



Oh, share your garden! I need inspiration.


----------



## Corey (Mar 31, 2020)

I couldn’t share the link, so I’m sharing a screen shot instead. Lots of cute ideas! I did this with my daughter last summer, although we didn’t use good paint. Might have to try again!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 31, 2020)

Here's what I was doing today before we went grocery shopping...

5yo :Why is he wearing this glasses? 
me: Uhm... he maybe needs glasses.
5yo: but it is skiing glasses.
me: well, maybe 
5yo: What is this on his shirt? 
me: What do you mean? (*the better answer would have been: idk.)
5yo: Why is his phone on upper side of his shirt?
me: uhm, I think these are hand cuffs. 
5yo: What are hand cuffs?
me: 
5yo: Why does he have so many things on his belt?
me: he's apparently a police officer. he needs this for his work.
5 yo: I want such a belt too!
me: you are not an police officer so 
5yo: I want to be a police officer.
me: well, that's a good idea.
5yo: Does he have to shave his face?
me: Looks like he's doing it. See - no beard.
5yo: I don't want to have a beard and I don't want to shave.
me: I am sure you will have to decide for one but that's not a decision you have to make now.
5yo: I don't want to shave 
me: then you will have a nice beard.
5yo: I don't want a beard 
me:  well nothing to think about now. 
5yo: Where is his hat?
me: Good question very good question, son. [I'll probably step on it soon]

at this point we were ready to leave.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 31, 2020)

Corey said:


> I couldn’t share the link, so I’m sharing a screen shot instead. Lots of cute ideas! I did this with my daughter last summer, although we didn’t use good paint. Might have to try again!




Oh those are cute ideas of the rocks! I love the Elmo ones. I'm currently deciding where to all put petunias, geraniums, daises, alyssum, cosmos and sunflowers. But I got the vegetable garden all planned out and hopefully I actually get around to it this year lol


----------



## Corey (Mar 31, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135342
> 
> 
> Here's what I was doing today before we went grocery shopping...
> ...



Commentary level: GOLD!

This just made me laugh out loud and reminds me SO much of the conversations with my own kids. They are such transparent, honest little things, aren’t they? I love that. Thank you for sharing this!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 31, 2020)

Corey said:


> Commentary level: GOLD!
> 
> This just made me laugh out loud and reminds me SO much of the conversations with my own kids. They are such transparent, honest little things, aren’t they? I love that. Thank you for sharing this!!!



Thank you! Glad you can imagine what I'm dealing with. They are cute, I agree, but these dialogues can be very tiring. 
I try to influence his attentions to things I like and that i am familiar with like Paw Patrol or Super Wings. I mean i know a bit about dogs and know way too much about aircrafts  (at least for him).

But now we are entering a whole new world of : Transformers, Hot Wheels, Power Rangers, Beyblade and a lot of other things I've never heard of before and I am completely lost.


----------



## landshark (Mar 31, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Thank you! Glad you can imagine what I'm dealing with. They are cute, I agree, but these dialogues can be very tiring.
> I try to influence his attentions to things I like and that i am familiar with like Paw Patrol or Super Wings. I mean i know a bit about dogs and know way too much about aircrafts  (at least for him).
> 
> But now we are entering a whole new world of : Transformers, Hot Wheels, Power Rangers, Beyblade and a lot of other things I've never heard of before and I am completely lost.



i experience the opposite with my daughter. I Can talk all day about sports, cars, guns, kayaks, hiking, etc. I thought my wife domesticated me. My daughter did it all over again. I mean some next level domestication!

from princesses to periods* (she’s 13 now) I am experiencing new things all the time with her.

One thing we have common though is we both do judo. She’s actually better at it than I am. But we have that we can talk about and share together. Oh, and she went 10-0 and won finals for her middle school wrestling team. 10-0 against boys! And she’s no tomboy: she’s actually a cute little girly girl. Just flips the switch for wrestling and judo.

*i actually keep an emergency female hygiene kit in my car. Just in case. Life is much different than it was before having a daughter.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 31, 2020)

What I am doing as well these days... 
I draw. Some of my drawings are fat sleepy animals and I was wondering where I've got the inspiration from. And thanks to going through YouTube excessively I probably found my initial inspiration for it.

It was popular a few years ago.



ROLLIN' WILD


----------



## Corey (Mar 31, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> What I am doing as well these days...
> I draw. Some of my drawings are fat sleepy animals and I was wondering where I've got the inspiration from. And thanks to going through YouTube excessively I probably found my initial inspiration for it.
> 
> It was popular a few years ago.
> ...




Share your Drawings if you feel comfortable doing so! I’d love to see.


----------



## Corey (Mar 31, 2020)

happily_married said:


> i experience the opposite with my daughter. I Can talk all day about sports, cars, guns, kayaks, hiking, etc. I thought my wife domesticated me. My daughter did it all over again. I mean some next level domestication!
> 
> from princesses to periods* (she’s 13 now) I am experiencing new things all the time with her.
> 
> ...



I love that your daughter can kick someone’s ass at 13. That’s amazing what you just said about her and wrestling with the boys with a 10-0 record.  I’m not the strongest and I’m also pretty short, but I’m athletic and quick. I used to challenge my husband all the time to wrestling matches, and I admit that I would cheat a little by grabbing his fat and tickling him (he is VERY ticklish). We stopped a few years ago because when I tickled him, he flopped on the couch like a seal and then rolled off and almost broke my arm! I need to learn to win without cheating haha. Now I just surprise smack his belly or love handles and then run away. So it’s admirable that your daughter doesn’t cheat. It’s best that way.


----------



## landshark (Mar 31, 2020)

Corey said:


> I love that your daughter can kick someone’s ass at 13. That’s amazing what you just said about her and wrestling with the boys with a 10-0 record.  I’m not the strongest and I’m also pretty short, but I’m athletic and quick. I used to challenge my husband all the time to wrestling matches, and I admit that I would cheat a little by grabbing his fat and tickling him (he is VERY ticklish). We stopped a few years ago because when I tickled him, he flopped on the couch like a seal and then rolled off and almost broke my arm! I need to learn to win without cheating haha. Now I just surprise smack his belly or love handles and then run away. So it’s admirable that your daughter doesn’t cheat. It’s best that way.



She’s tough. She’s going nuts not able to train right now. A couple weekends ago this thing got a small local Judo tournament she was in cancelled. This weekend she was supposed to be in Salt Lake City at youth nationals. Also cancelled. And next month we were supposed to go up to Phili for what is always a tough one: now also cancelled. And her trip to the Netherlands for that tournament is in doubt now too. She’s losing her mind not being able to practice and compete!

That’s hilarious about you and your husband. We are like you but opposite: I’m the small one and my wife is the big one. I’m light framed, athletic, about 161 pounds (that’s my fighting weight). She’s ~345 but she’s been bigger. We were horsing around and her weight came down on me right in my hip socket... but I’ll take that injury for the joy of having her for wife any time!


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Apr 1, 2020)

Cool! Thanks for sharing! Been using this time to catch up on schoolwork and cleaning but also writing lots of poetry and watching many youtube recordings of live performances of heavy metal from the 70s/80s. Recently listened to Randy Rhoads' "lost solo", and WOW.


----------



## Corey (Apr 1, 2020)

Metallicalover99 said:


> Cool! Thanks for sharing! Been using this time to catch up on schoolwork and cleaning but also writing lots of poetry and watching many youtube recordings of live performances of heavy metal from the 70s/80s. Recently listened to Randy Rhoads' "lost solo", and WOW.



Do you listen for just enjoyment purposes, or do you listen with the purpose of learning to play it on your electric guitar? If you can play that solo, then I am impressed!


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Apr 1, 2020)

Omg xD i wish i could play an instrument lol, but i have no instumental talent whatsoever. The only musical talent i have is my singing voice. I just really love the sound of the electric guitar, purely for enjoyment purposes! 



Corey said:


> Do you listen for just enjoyment purposes, or do you listen with the purpose of learning to play it on your electric guitar? If you can play that solo, then I am impressed!


Img


----------



## Corey (Apr 1, 2020)

Metallicalover99 said:


> Omg xD i wish i could play an instrument lol, but i have no instumental talent whatsoever. The only musical talent i have is my singing voice. I just really love the sound of the electric guitar, purely for enjoyment purposes!
> 
> 
> Img



I don't have instrumental talent either, not even a singing talent. But...I do love me some electric guitar...I love it so much that I agreed to get coffee with a guy after seeing him play electric at a concert I attended with friends. Good thing he turned out to have other notable qualities other than his guitar skills, because he became my husband a little over a year later. Now I can listen to him play any time...and also threaten him and tell him to turn his amp down 65 times a night when he plays in the garage. That’s actually what he’s doing as I’m typing this.


----------



## landshark (Apr 1, 2020)

Corey said:


> I don't have instrumental talent either, not even a singing talent. But...I do love me some electric guitar...I love it so much that I agreed to get coffee with a guy after seeing him play electric at a concert I attended with friends. Good thing he turned out to have other notable qualities other than his guitar skills, because he became my husband a little over a year later. Now I can listen to him play any time...and also threaten him and tell him to turn his amp down 65 times a night when he plays in the garage. That’s actually what he’s doing as I’m typing this.



That’s good he has something to keep him busy during all of this!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 1, 2020)

Here is something that German Postal Service offers for Easter holiday. 

Children can write or handcraft a letter to Easter bunny's home and will get a reply... 
Brief vom Osterhasen

Guess what I will be doing this afternoon...


----------



## landshark (Apr 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Here is something that German Postal Service offers for Easter holiday.
> 
> Children can write or handcraft a letter to Easter bunny's home and will get a reply...
> Brief vom Osterhasen
> ...



I’m so bored I don’t even have kids with me in this house and I may be doing this too!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 1, 2020)

And I found this free streaming service for short stories for children up to 12 years. 

Kostenlose Hörgeschichten für Kinder - diekurzgeschichte.de

(it is in German only)


----------



## Corey (Apr 1, 2020)

happily_married said:


> That’s good he has something to keep him busy during all of this!



Trust me, I would find something for him to do. Laundry is piling up!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Here is something that German Postal Service offers for Easter holiday.
> 
> Children can write or handcraft a letter to Easter bunny's home and will get a reply...
> Brief vom Osterhasen
> ...


We have been busy for a bit more than one hour ... here are the results...


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 1, 2020)

While in quarantine I've been focusing on putting my house in order. Before the lock down I was too tired to function. working 11 hour days 6 & 7 days a week. Also taking a class while staying involved in my 14 year olds life( sports, education, quality time) not to mention life itself.

Even though the circumstances around use are tragic and depressing I'm trying to stay positive and find the bright side of it all. I've cleaned every single room in my home accept the 14 year olds room. I've slept, reorganize cabinets, closets, and Dresser drawers and sleptsome more. I've tackled laundry, which i hate doing, and disinfected everything probably twice and found more sleep. 

This is week 3 of quarantine for me. I'm looking at this time as needed and overdue. 
I can sit in my home and not be overwhelmed with life. I'm opening up windows allowing the fresh air to come into my home. I've enjoyed the sound of birds chirping. And the feeling of not being rushed and pressed for time is greatly appreciated. 

Since we are allowed to still go outdoors for physical activities today the 14 year old and I are going for a nature walk. That's our favorite thing to do together ❤ there's a few trails we still have not ventured yet. 

I've babbled enough for now.


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok that legit sounds like a dream!! That is so sweet! Lol, that's hilarious xD i honestly would've gone out with someone as well based on their musical talent! And I'll bet it is fun to request songs to be played as well!! 



Corey said:


> I don't have instrumental talent either, not even a singing talent. But...I do love me some electric guitar...I love it so much that I agreed to get coffee with a guy after seeing him play electric at a concert I attended with friends. Good thing he turned out to have other notable qualities other than his guitar skills, because he became my husband a little over a year later. Now I can listen to him play any time...and also threaten him and tell him to turn his amp down 65 times a night when he plays in the garage. That’s actually what he’s doing as I’m typing this.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> We have been busy for a bit more than one hour ... here are the results...
> 
> View attachment 135352


Easter Bunny will love that letter and envelope.


----------



## jakemcduck (Apr 2, 2020)

There are a lot of great ideas here. I've pretty much just been feeding my face and writing wg/feedist stories until this all blows over.


----------



## Corey (Apr 2, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> There are a lot of great ideas here. I've pretty much just been feeding my face and writing wg/feedist stories until this all blows over.



Yes, yes and more yes. I approve of your message.


----------



## jakemcduck (Apr 2, 2020)

Corey said:


> Yes, yes and more yes. I approve of your message.



lol thank you! It's . . . what I do.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 2, 2020)

Started Camp NaNo, wrote 1201 words


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 3, 2020)

Friends, I am busy!

I opened Pandora's box today... 





only 1000 pieces


----------



## op user (Apr 3, 2020)

Since it seems you are going to be busy for the rest of they day I hope you have the suitable drinks inspired by the image.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 3, 2020)

op user said:


> Since it seems you are going to be busy for the rest of they day I hope you have the suitable drinks inspired by the image.


same color, same look, different taste


----------



## landshark (Apr 3, 2020)

Corey said:


> I thought since a lot of us are bunkered up in our homes during this time of quarantine, it’d be fun to share snapshots of where people are spending most of their time.
> 
> It could be of the common area of your home or of your makeshift office. If you’ve been using your kitchen a lot, show us what you’re working with! If you’ve spent a lot of time in the garage working on projects, show us what you’ve been working on. Maybe it’s your porch where you meditate on or cozy up for a good book, or maybe you have a favorite window in your home that offers beautiful scenery. And if you do have some awesome views outside of your house, PLEASE SHARE! I’m in dire need of nature. It’s been rainy and overcast where I’m at. It’s not fun. Or, if you’re still allowed to show up at your office, those pictures matter too.
> 
> ...



My backyard. Just...since it was there...


----------



## Corey (Apr 3, 2020)

happily_married said:


> My backyard. Just...since it was there...
> 
> View attachment 135378



I’m craving nature so bad these days. The weather is back on a rain streak and will continue to rain for the next WEEK. This is torture with 3 young kids. Last week when the sunshine was out for a few days, I recorded this video because I felt an overwhelming sense of peace. Nature is good for my soul, and it was great to hear the birds talking after being cooped up for so long.

My daughter is washing her rock collection in a bucket of soap and water and using an old toothbrush to scrub them clean. Then she used some old bricks and stone to build the backyard bunnies a home (and left out some baby carrots for them to munch on). She always makes sure that the animals are taken care of. 

*edit* it won’t allow me to post a video, but here’s a picture.


----------



## landshark (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m


Corey said:


> I’m craving nature so bad these days. The weather is back on a rain streak and will continue to rain for the next WEEK. This is torture with 3 young kids. Last week when the sunshine was out for a few days, I recorded this video because I felt an overwhelming sense of peace. Nature is good for my soul, and it was great to hear the birds talking after being cooped up for so long.
> 
> My daughter is washing her rock collection in a bucket of soap and water and using an old toothbrush to scrub them clean. Then she used some old bricks and stone to build the backyard bunnies a home (and left out some baby carrots for them to munch on). She always makes sure that the animals are taken care of.
> 
> *edit* it won’t allow me to post a video, but here’s a picture.



It’s got to be tough on the kids. Nature is good for all of us (we’re actually part of it). Definitely good your daughter is kind to animals.

A couple months ago my boys and I watched Togo. My youngest actually refused because he suspected the dog would die. My older boy was sobbing by the end. He had our Leonberger with his big head in his lap and was just sobbing! It was endearing. Kids who don’t care about animals make me nervous.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 3, 2020)

Corey said:


> I’m craving nature so bad these days. The weather is back on a rain streak and will continue to rain for the next WEEK. This is torture with 3 young kids. Last week when the sunshine was out for a few days, I recorded this video because I felt an overwhelming sense of peace. Nature is good for my soul, and it was great to hear the birds talking after being cooped up for so long.
> 
> My daughter is washing her rock collection in a bucket of soap and water and using an old toothbrush to scrub them clean. Then she used some old bricks and stone to build the backyard bunnies a home (and left out some baby carrots for them to munch on). She always makes sure that the animals are taken care of.
> 
> *edit* it won’t allow me to post a video, but here’s a picture.



I love nature and I love the rain. We need it just as much as the sun. The rain brings us so many good things like food and drink. It's cooling and refreshing. Without the rain, the sky would be grey and sunless for ever. We would be without beautiful landscape features like rivers, lakes and the sea. There would be no flowers and trees. In many countries, when the rain arrives, people go outside and dance in it. Playing in the rain does children no harm, so long as it's warm and they wear appropriate gear such as swimwear.


----------



## Corey (Apr 4, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I love nature and I love the rain. We need it just as much as the sun. The rain brings us so many good things like food and drink. It's cooling and refreshing. Without the rain, the sky would be grey and sunless for ever. We would be without beautiful landscape features like rivers, lakes and the sea. There would be no flowers and trees. In many countries, when the rain arrives, people go outside and dance in it. Playing in the rain does children no harm, so long as it's warm and they wear appropriate gear such as swimwear.



Oh yes, we love the rain, especially when it helps my flowers to bloom. The downside of the rain is the mud bath it creates over my backyard. Texas mud is thick like clay and a pain to wash off. [interesting fact: because mud in Texas is so thick and heavy, it’s very rare that you see a home with a basement. With clay, eventually your home will have major foundation issues from all the shifting. We have ‘Texas Attics’ which are HUGE rooms located upstairs, separate from attics located in the ceiling.] But if I get desperate enough, I’m fully prepared to stick it out in the mud and rain. I ordered my kids rain boots just a few days ago and they should arrive by tomorrow. I loved playing in the rain as a kid, but parents’ backyard wasn’t muddy. My sister and I used to get our swimsuits on and shampoo our hair in the rain like the old Herbal Essence commercials. Of course, then we’d have to take a real shower inside the house because the rain made our hair sticky. Good times!


----------



## Shotha (Apr 4, 2020)

Corey said:


> Oh yes, we love the rain, especially when it helps my flowers to bloom. The downside of the rain is the mud bath it creates over my backyard. Texas mud is thick like clay and a pain to wash off. [interesting fact: because mud in Texas is so thick and heavy, it’s very rare that you see a home with a basement. With clay, eventually your home will have major foundation issues from all the shifting. We have ‘Texas Attics’ which are HUGE rooms located upstairs, separate from attics located in the ceiling.] But if I get desperate enough, I’m fully prepared to stick it out in the mud and rain. I ordered my kids rain boots just a few days ago and they should arrive by tomorrow. I loved playing in the rain as a kid, but parents’ backyard wasn’t muddy. My sister and I used to get our swimsuits on and shampoo our hair in the rain like the old Herbal Essence commercials. Of course, then we’d have to take a real shower inside the house because the rain made our hair sticky. Good times!



Your kids have the platform of the slide to play in. They could use that when it's raining. And I remember that, when I was a kid, we used to love having mud fights. It's just like playing paintball but without the cost.


----------



## landshark (Apr 4, 2020)

So it’s not even noon here and I’ve already made my first cocktail of the day. Quarantine sucks.


----------



## landshark (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Apr 4, 2020)

happily_married said:


> So it’s not even noon here and I’ve already made my first cocktail of the day. Quarantine sucks.



I’ve been doing squats and calf raises whenever I feel trapped or stressed out. That’s a lot of squats and calf raises.


----------



## landshark (Apr 4, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I’ve been doing squats and calf raises whenever I feel trapped or stressed out. That’s a lot of squats and calf raises.



sorry to hear you’re stressed out. Exercise can be an incredible stress reliever though. I’m going crazy not having a gym to go to. I’ve been working out using charcoal bags and a bag of plaster sand the previous owner of this house left behind.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 4, 2020)

10 am workout with the family on video conference. 

Later today I'll have another family chat with the family on the other side. 

Looking forward to my evening concert wondering who's performing tonight.

Then for my late night entertainment I'll join the Dj mix party circuit, that should be a blast.


----------



## landshark (Apr 4, 2020)

Damn, it’s going down in FC’s living room tonight!


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 4, 2020)

Another week done. No fighting yet.
Spent this morning in a virtual book club meeting. It seems those members who have no children were able to read entire novels in a week. I am so slacking.

I did accomplish writing character backgrounds and some background stories - something I should put on the internet for others to read - and built some worlds - one in which magic and myths exist, another where the women outnumber the men 3:1


----------



## op user (Apr 4, 2020)

I will follow Corey's suggestion about putting pics from the place we spend the quarantine. Currently I re-watch a French film called "the untouchables" more here and try to listen to the dialogues while having Loreena McKennitt songs playing on the lap-top. Failing graciously to follow fully either.


----------



## Corey (Apr 4, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> 10 am workout with the family on video conference.
> 
> Later today I'll have another family chat with the family on the other side.
> 
> ...



I love that you are staying in contact with your family through workouts and video chat! Y’all seem fun.


----------



## Corey (Apr 4, 2020)

op user said:


> I will follow Corey's suggestion about putting pics from the place we spend the quarantine. Currently I re-watch a French film called "the untouchables" more here and try to listen to the dialogues while having Loreena McKennitt songs playing on the lap-top. Failing graciously to follow fully either.



_The Untouchables_ is an amazing film and one of my favorites. My husband and I watched it years ago, and even though we had to read the subtitles in English, it was SO GOOD. I need to re-watch it again. And yes, please post pictures!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 5, 2020)

Corey said:


> I love that you are staying in contact with your family through workouts and video chat! Y’all seem fun.


Yeah it was my sister's idea to start having weekly check-ins being that we are all in different states. Then somehow we incorporated a 2 day a week workout. Which is not fun at all, but we need it.

anytime I'm with any side of the family it's always lots of laughs, food , and love. Oh how I miss home.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 5, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Yeah it was my sister's idea to start having weekly check-ins being that we are all in different states. Then somehow we incorporated a 2 day a week workout. Which is not fun at all, but we need it.
> 
> anytime I'm with any side of the family it's always lots of laughs, food , and love. Oh how I miss home.



My sister finally had time to check on the family, beyond the waving at me when I drop off caffeine/soda. She's been working 10 hour shifts at a hospital, returned to nursing.

The only complaints from ALL the women in the family: NAILS!!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 5, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> My sister finally had time to check on the family, beyond the waving at me when I drop off caffeine/soda. She's been working 10 hour shifts at a hospital, returned to nursing.
> 
> The only complaints from ALL the women in the family: NAILS!!


Lol.... I understand their pain.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> My sister finally had time to check on the family, beyond the waving at me when I drop off caffeine/soda. She's been working 10 hour shifts at a hospital, returned to nursing.
> 
> The only complaints from ALL the women in the family: NAILS!!



Sending my best wishes to your hardworking sister during this chaotic time.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 5, 2020)

Corey said:


> Sending my best wishes to your hardworking sister during this chaotic time.



I will!


----------



## op user (Apr 5, 2020)

Not as much as in order as it should be for its international /web premier but this is the living room. 

More to follow later.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 5, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Friends, I am busy!
> 
> I opened Pandora's box today...
> 
> ...


Update on this... after day two


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 5, 2020)

when puzzling got too much exciting 

i was handcrafting new door hangers...


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 5, 2020)

My job involves computer use, so I can and do work from home, but I still have a little extra time to myself because of the quarantine. It's given me the time I needed to finish the video editing I was working on, as well as start a couple of new projects involving sound recording. I've read almost three books during this time, and replayed some of my favorite video games, as well as getting a new one recommended to me by my brother. Thanks to the internet, this process no longer requires leaving the home.

However, if I happen to run out of projects or hobbies at some point in the future, I could do any number of the following to fill time.
1. Learn more facts about science and engineering, or do some online reading in old-school philosophy.
2. Learn a new language using Youtube or some other online service that provides pronunciation guides.
3. Communicate with friends and relatives on the phone or by internet.
4. Read some public domain literature at Project Gutenberg.
5. Clean up around the house, sort my mail, or arrange some of my files in a more usable way.
6. Come up with more efficient solutions to some of the simple problems I have around the house.
7. Re-experience some of the movies, tv-shows, books and video games I've enjoyed in the past. I have a ton of these, because I tend to keep everything I like.
8. Collect recipes online, try out one or two, and write down how good they are when I save the recipe to my computer. I can still go out for groceries, at least.
9. Write some new story, that I've had swirling around in my head, but haven't had the time to record.
10. Draw some artwork, and/or practice drawing.
11. Make an animation for fun, using a program like GIMP that uses layers, to make the individual images.
12. Improve my spiritual life with regular prayer and reflection.

These are just a few of the many things I might be able to do with gobs of time on my hands.


----------



## landshark (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m out on the water again. Open water this time but didn’t stay too far out too long. Breeze is deceptively strong and a couple miles off the shore the water is choppy. This is also close to where the Chesapeake Bay and Atlantic converge so the currents do some funny things too. Better safe than sorry: back to the beach with me for some refreshments!


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2020)

op user said:


> View attachment 135394
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No order needed! It’s perfect, thanks for sharing. Keep them coming!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2020)

TwoSwords said:


> My job involves computer use, so I can and do work from home, but I still have a little extra time to myself because of the quarantine. It's given me the time I needed to finish the video editing I was working on, as well as start a couple of new projects involving sound recording. I've read almost three books during this time, and replayed some of my favorite video games, as well as getting a new one recommended to me by my brother. Thanks to the internet, this process no longer requires leaving the home.
> 
> However, if I happen to run out of projects or hobbies at some point in the future, I could do any number of the following to fill time.
> 1. Learn more facts about science and engineering, or do some online reading in old-school philosophy.
> ...



I love that you shared all these things! If you end up making a delicious recipe, share it with us if you don’t mind.  I’m A crockpot type of woman (hard to cook with 3 young kids around), but I love admiring other people’s food.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Apr 5, 2020)

Actually, I have downloaded some apps to learn basic Portuguese!


----------



## Orchid (Apr 5, 2020)

Sunday nice warm spring weather so sit outside for a bit in my garden.
Put fresh water bowls for visiting cats and birds. Had a afternoon nap.
Did a little painting indoors. Watch a few Youtube videos. Look up baking recipes in my cookbooks tomorrow I bake a cake. Cooked the dinner beef stew hours on stove top.


----------



## op user (Apr 5, 2020)

I droped the Sunday papers to my parents, put some dry cat food out and delivered some lemons to my sister for some lemon cake later this week.


----------



## op user (Apr 5, 2020)

*happily_married* I thought you were having a Corona (I mean beer). The transparent bottle looks similar


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 5, 2020)

I convinced myself to go to the market today. Lately it has been a fight against myself on how important this trip will be. Granted I live only 5 minutes by car between 3 markets. So traveling isn't the issue my problem is that this virus has me on the edge. I can't even go to the store without trembling. This is crazy. 

On a good note. My daughter will be cooking dinner tonight. She wants to make tacos. I love that she wants to learn how to cook. 

Last night I attended the T-Pain/Little John Instagram party. It was a blast. 

Tonight it's NCIS-LA night and maybe another online party. 

Happy Sunday everyone !


----------



## landshark (Apr 5, 2020)

op user said:


> *happily_married* I thought you were having a Corona (I mean beer). The transparent bottle looks similar



Landshark. I’m not drinking corona beer right now! I’m not crazy!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Apr 5, 2020)

happily_married said:


> Landshark. I’m not drinking corona beer right now! I’m not crazy!



candygram


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Apr 5, 2020)

Just a little bit of my practice. I already know English and Spanish:

English: A very affectionate salute to everyone of you!
Spanish: Un saludo muy afectuoso a todos ustedes!
Portuguese: Um saudação moito afetuoso a todos vocês!


----------



## Aqw (Apr 5, 2020)

French: un très affectueux salut à vous tous et toutes


----------



## op user (Apr 5, 2020)

Corey said:


> No order needed! It’s perfect, thanks for sharing. Keep them coming!



This is the bedroom. The traffic cone serves some softer light is needed in the bedroom.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Sunday nice warm spring weather so sit outside for a bit in my garden.
> Put fresh water bowls for visiting cats and birds. Had a afternoon nap.
> Did a little painting indoors. Watch a few Youtube videos. Look up baking recipes in my cookbooks tomorrow I bake a cake. Cooked the dinner beef stew hours on stove top.



I’d love to see your garden!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I convinced myself to go to the market today. Lately it has been a fight against myself on how important this trip will be. Granted I live only 5 minutes by car between 3 markets. So traveling isn't the issue my problem is that this virus has me on the edge. I can't even go to the store without trembling. This is crazy.
> 
> On a good note. My daughter will be cooking dinner tonight. She wants to make tacos. I love that she wants to learn how to cook.
> 
> ...



I get nervous each time my husband goes to the market. I feel you on that. I make him push the buggy with napkins under his hands, and of course shoes off before coming in the house and a change of clothes. I am overly cautious when it comes to this visual. And happy Sunday to you!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2020)

op user said:


> This is the bedroom. The traffic cone serves some softer light is needed in the bedroom.


A light inside of a traffic cone, now that’s pretty nifty.


----------



## op user (Apr 5, 2020)

Corey said:


> I get nervous each time my husband goes to the market. I feel you on that. I make him push the buggy with napkins under his hands, and of course shoes off before coming in the house and a change of clothes. I am overly cautious when it comes to this visual. And happy Sunday to you!



How about a set of nitrile gloves as I know the staff at my local supermarket and they feel they can talk to me, a cashier suggested I use the gloves provided. Also all the non-perishable stuff is left in the balcony for... several days as to make sure the virus is stopped. Cheese bought freshly cut (not the pre-cut pieces) is placed on a plastic bag by the employee on the cheese section. Once arrived at home, the bag is dropped in the sink, the cheese is removed, unpacked and placed on the suitable container with zero contact from the outside of the bag.

I hope it helps.


----------



## op user (Apr 5, 2020)

Corey said:


> A light inside of a traffic cone, now that’s pretty nifty.



I would try to make a picture with the cone provided light...


----------



## Shotha (Apr 5, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Just a little bit of my practice. I already know English and Spanish:
> 
> English: A very affectionate salute to everyone of you!
> Spanish: Un saludo muy afectuoso a todos ustedes!
> Portuguese: Um saudação moito afetuoso a todos vocês!



Greek: Ένα πολύ στοργικό χαιρετισμό σε όλους σας. (Ena poli storyiko kheretismo se olous sas.)


----------



## Shotha (Apr 5, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Actually, I have downloaded some apps to learn basic Portuguese!



Try lightening the learning with a little Portuguese culture like the fado singing of this rather dramatic performer:Mariza: O barco negro


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 5, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Just a little bit of my practice. I already know English and Spanish:
> 
> English: A very affectionate salute to everyone of you!
> Spanish: Un saludo muy afectuoso a todos ustedes!
> Portuguese: Um saudação moito afetuoso a todos vocês!


I'm curious: do you, being fluent in Spanish, find it easy to learn Portuguese? Or are the languages so similar that you find yourself slipping from one into the other without meaning to?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Apr 5, 2020)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm curious: do you, being fluent in Spanish, find it easy to learn Portuguese? Or are the languages so similar that you find yourself slipping from one into the other without meaning to?


I was born in New Jersey but raised in Puerto Rico. I learned English since my childhood watching cartoons there but I live PR since I was five, so my native language is Spanish.

For people who speaks Spanish it's easy to learn languages like Portuguese, Italian, and French because the have the same root language: Latin.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 5, 2020)

Chris Rock and Dave Chappelle to star in Def Comedy Jam coronavirus special

My plan has changed. Watching Def Jam comedy watch party...supporting Covid 19 relief efforts.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 6, 2020)

Broseph said:


> I spent 4 hours making samosas for the first time yesterday--I've got a really great Indian cookbook that I'll be exploring during this time. I've also got a huge pole of "to-read" books on my desk. I'd like to avoid the classic Netflix time blackhole, but that will also be a part of this indoor life. And I'll keep on writing. Oh, and I'll dig through many of those golden posts in the ancient basements of Dims--so don't be surprised if threads from 2005 get a bit of new life


You would be surprised on how different people think about things these days. Cultural norms move fast in some ways, but not in other


----------



## Corey (Apr 6, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135342
> 
> 
> Here's what I was doing today before we went grocery shopping...
> ...



Something happened tonight and it reminded me of your son’s questions from the other day. During my 3.5 year old son’s bath tonight, I pretended to also give his rubber duckie family a bath. When I was done he asked, “Will you wash my water?” He looked at me like I was stupid when I told him that no, I could not wash the water. He became very emotional and wouldn’t stop talking about it (no nap today), so I got really animated and said, “But wait...maybe Daddy knows how to wash your water!” I texted my husband that our son wanted him, and when he arrived in the bathroom, I slyly escaped and then heard my son ask, “Daddy, will you wash my water?” HAHAHAHA. And that’s about how 96% of my parenting has gone during lockdown.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 6, 2020)

Corey said:


> Something happened tonight and it reminded me of your son’s questions from the other day. During my 3.5 year old son’s bath tonight, I pretended to also give his rubber duckie family a bath. When I was done he asked, “Will you wash my water?”


Your son may be a potential Zen master.


----------



## Corey (Apr 6, 2020)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Your son may be a potential Zen master.



Are zen masters allowed to not know how to whisper or talk quietly? What about splash in the water like a beluga whale? Just curious.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 6, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Update on this... after day two
> 
> View attachment 135395



mission completed. 

(even if a 5 y.o. was "0%" sure that i could put all together )


----------



## op user (Apr 6, 2020)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm curious: do you, being fluent in Spanish, find it easy to learn Portuguese? Or are the languages so similar that you find yourself slipping from one into the other without meaning to?



I have seriously bitten by the similarities between French and Italian near enough the similarities are there to do just that bite you in the posterior.

*Shothta* I would go for thermo instead of storgiko the difference is something like warm and caring. But it did require some serious analysis.

I am making a back up of my files on my second external drive - about 12 years ago a friend working in IT taught me one back up = no back up. I have 3 external drives now which are rotated between my back pack, home and my parents place.


----------



## landshark (Apr 6, 2020)

Double posted from another thread but I am excited to have scored all this workout gear today while I was at work!


----------



## Corey (Apr 6, 2020)

happily_married said:


> Double posted from another thread but I am excited to have scored all this workout gear today while I was at work!
> 
> View attachment 135422


----------



## Shotha (Apr 7, 2020)

op user said:


> I have seriously bitten by the similarities between French and Italian near enough the similarities are there to do just that bite you in the posterior.
> 
> *Shothta* I would go for thermo instead of storgiko the difference is something like warm and caring. But it did require some serious analysis.
> 
> I am making a back up of my files on my second external drive - about 12 years ago a friend working in IT taught me one back up = no back up. I have 3 external drives now which are rotated between my back pack, home and my parents place.



Thank you. I wasn't too sure what Greek word to use as a translation of "affectionate". If I had had to translate on the go, I would have just used "thermo".


----------



## op user (Apr 7, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Thank you. I wasn't too sure what Greek word to use as a translation of "affectionate". If I had had to translate on the go, I would have just used "thermo".



Excellent knowledge and instinct


----------



## Shotha (Apr 7, 2020)

op user said:


> Excellent knowledge and instinct



No, I would have just had to keep it nice and simple.


----------



## landshark (Apr 7, 2020)

Working from home today.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 7, 2020)

video chats from home today are like...


----------



## landshark (Apr 7, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna 
Do you say to everyone else: “hey! Eyes up here! Top left of your screen, pal!”


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 7, 2020)

Haha 
I adjusted the camera to let them see what they need to see  --> see above...


----------



## Broseph (Apr 7, 2020)

happily_married said:


> Double posted from another thread but I am excited to have scored all this workout gear today while I was at work!
> 
> View attachment 135422


I'm jealous


----------



## Corey (Apr 7, 2020)

I’ve been really struggling lately with keeping my insides calm. Even with a back yard to play in, it’s hard being cooped up with three (loud, energetic) young children under the age of 7 years old. I struggle with allowing myself the space to properly feel my emotions when I know how good I have it compared to other people around the world. It feels selfish to complain about my frustrations or how I feel overwhelmed when I already have the most important thing I can have right now: a healthy family. But, deep down I know I am not selfish, I’m just super hard on myself. That’s how I’ve always been. I’m working on it (sometimes).

BUT- today was a very good day. My friend invited us over to her land for my kids to run out their pent up energy. She and her husband live on 25 acres of green grass and wildflowers, so the kids ran loose like wild forest animals while me and my husband got some fresh air as well. My friend and her family stayed inside so we didn’t have contact with anyone. They have hens and baby chicks, so my friend let the kids collect eggs in a basket for her, and my kids left the eggs on the back porch. They LOVED helping. I feel much more grounded now that I’ve had a taste of nature. We are normally an outside type of family, so seeing my kids all sweaty and red cheeked made my heart so happy. I hope everyone else is well and healthy.


----------



## Corey (Apr 8, 2020)

Some more much needed nature.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 12, 2020)

@Corey OMG it's soo nice and green where you are!! I'm in MN so it's still kinda brown. What kind of chicks do you have? I just ordered 5 buffs, 5 Delawares, 5 Buckeyes, 5 barred rocks and 15 broilers.. plus a 2 top secret call (mini) ducks that nobody here knows about but my 8 month old son loves ducks so ducks we get.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 12, 2020)

Got to make yeast buns yesterday. Makes wonder is there really anything better than kneading dough of any kind?!?


----------



## landshark (Apr 12, 2020)

Chesapeake Bag Bridge-Tunnel. Satellite pic shows the location of the bridge in the pics. In the middle are two man-made “tunnel islands” where the bridge transitions into a tunnel. The channel above the tunnel is where ships enter the Chesapeake from the Atlantic.


----------



## Corey (Apr 12, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> @Corey OMG it's soo nice and green where you are!! I'm in MN so it's still kinda brown. What kind of chicks do you have? I just ordered 5 buffs, 5 Delawares, 5 Buckeyes, 5 barred rocks and 15 broilers.. plus a 2 top secret call (mini) ducks that nobody here knows about but my 8 month old son loves ducks so ducks we get.



The chicks are my friend’s and not mine. My kids loved them though. My husband is trying to convince me to get chicks...and a goat...and a dog. But who would be the one taking care of everything?


----------



## op user (Apr 12, 2020)

See some famous movies you always meant to but never achieved. A re-run of the River-Kwai-Bridge is in order.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 12, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> Got to make yeast buns yesterday. Makes wonder is there really anything better than kneading dough of any kind?!? View attachment 135543



So kneady! 
No quarantine will stop the dad jokes!!!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 12, 2020)

Rojodi said:


> So kneady!
> No quarantine will stop the dad jokes!!!!



You got that right. I’m living in the midst of alllll the dad jokes right now.


----------



## landshark (Apr 12, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> Got to make yeast buns yesterday. Makes wonder is there really anything better than kneading dough of any kind?!? View attachment 135543



when I was a kid my dad ran a donut shop. It was his place, so I worked there and learned how to make donuts too. I remember kneading dough and then chopping it into smaller lumps and the yeast would make each lump almost as big as the original. Then I’d be rolling and cutting forever! We weren’t Krispy Kreme, we did it all by hand! It was a good learning experience though, and fun working with dad all night sometimes.

Good times!


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 12, 2020)

Corey said:


> The chicks are my friend’s and not mine. My kids loved them though. My husband is trying to convince me to get chicks...and a goat...and a dog. But who would be the one taking care of everything?




The chicks are cute! I can't wait for mine. If you ever do cave in to getting a animal I would suggest a goat they're awesome especially a goat over a dog, like chickens are nice that they give eggs or are meat. But a Nigerian Dwarf only gets 20 inches tall bottle raised ones are super friendly!! You don't have to house train them and you only have to grain, hay and water them once a day. I personally only have 80 goats haha

Fun fact on goats being I'm loaded with useless goat facts, goats discovered coffee, when a African farmer noticed his goats getting hyper after eating these red berries, he tried the berries it for himself and right there coffee was discovered


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 12, 2020)

happily_married said:


> when I was a kid my dad ran a donut shop. It was his place, so I worked there and learned how to make donuts too. I remember kneading dough and then chopping it into smaller lumps and the yeast would make each lump almost as big as the original. Then I’d be rolling and cutting forever! We weren’t Krispy Kreme, we did it all by hand! It was a good learning experience though, and fun working with dad all night sometimes.
> 
> Good times!




That's awesome! Its amazing we learn from our parents especially when they made work enjoyable. I've learned everything I know about my trade (dairy farming) from my Dad, the countless hours spent working beside him. It's wisdom and time you can't put a price one and that always means a lot me.


----------



## landshark (Apr 12, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> That's awesome! Its amazing we learn from our parents especially when they made work enjoyable. I've learned everything I know about my trade (dairy farming) from my Dad, the countless hours spent working beside him. It's wisdom and time you can't put a price one and that always means a lot me.



oh he didn’t make it enjoyable! in fact he was impossible to please at times! But it’s something we all laugh about now so it’s all good.


----------



## Corey (Apr 12, 2020)

I had a feeling we would experience bad weather on Easter or that our yard would be muddy, so a few weeks ago, I purchased glow in the dark eggs for my family’s Easter egg hunt. It was so much fun. I’m glad I thought ahead because we experienced terrible storms last night with lots of scary moments.  Anyway, I would recommend these glow in the dark eggs for any day of the year! Lots of possibilities for some fun with family. I purchased them from Amazon, by the way. I just noticed they are sold out, but here’s the link just in case others want to search for something similar. 


https://www.amazon.com/Stuffers-Fillers-Decorations-Supplies-Classroom/dp/B07N8L9H1Y


----------



## jakemcduck (Apr 12, 2020)

That is so cool! I wish I would have had glow in the dark eggs when I was a kid. hell, I'd like to have some now! lol


----------



## Corey (Apr 12, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> That is so cool! I wish I would have had glow in the dark eggs when I was a kid. hell, I'd like to have some now! lol



Right!? It was so much fun that my daughter asked for another hunt after her younger siblings went to bed. It’d be fun to make a treasure hunt game out of the eggs with clues inside of certain colors. Many possibilities!


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 13, 2020)

Ohh I love the glow in the dark eggs idea, I can't wait for my son (almost 8 month old) to be old enough for Easter egg hunt! Definitely gonna use the glow in the dark trick when it's not nice enough weather for a outside hunt.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 14, 2020)

My husband and I started an Aerogarden herb garden 17 days ago. We're actually going to be able to prune some of the basil and use it this week.


Back left to right: Genovese basil, dill, Thai basil, dill, and Genovese basil.
Front left to right: Mint (with sprouting dome still on), chives, thyme, and Italian parsley.


----------



## Corey (Apr 14, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> My husband and I started an Aerogarden herb garden 17 days ago. We're actually going to be able to prune some of the basil and use it this week.
> View attachment 135564
> 
> Back left to right: Genovese basil, dill, Thai basil, dill, and Genovese basil.
> Front left to right: Mint (with sprouting dome still on), chives, thyme, and Italian parsley.



I love this! I’ve never heard of an Aerogarden herb garden. Where do you keep yours? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 14, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> My husband and I started an Aerogarden herb garden 17 days ago. We're actually going to be able to prune some of the basil and use it this week.
> View attachment 135564
> 
> Back left to right: Genovese basil, dill, Thai basil, dill, and Genovese basil.
> Front left to right: Mint (with sprouting dome still on), chives, thyme, and Italian parsley.


I love this! 
Makes me think I should add to my basil. I was actually thinking about adding a lemon tree.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 14, 2020)

Today the 14 year old and i played Scrabble. It's a little challenging when your child know words you've never heard of before. I guess I can't complain when she's been in 5 spelling-bee's. I lost by 1 letter but enjoyed the time we spent together ❤


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 14, 2020)

It's on top of a little cabinet in an out of the way corner of the living room. It doesn't make much noise, the pump that circulates the water over the roots is very quiet. But the grow light panel is very bright and shines 17 hours a day. The whole unit is small, about the size of an inkjet printer. But supposedly you can get a 6 month or longer herb garden from one set of seed pods and one bottle of fertilizer. 



Corey said:


> I love this! I’ve never heard of an Aerogarden herb garden. Where do you keep yours? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 16, 2020)

What I did today... pretending to be a gardener... on my balcony.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 16, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> What I did today... pretending to be a gardener... on my balcony.
> View attachment 135600


well, we should have a look on how much is left in maybe, hmm let's say 2 weeks from today


----------



## op user (Apr 16, 2020)

Congratulations - very nice work. I am sure in two weeks from today there will be a full grown garden. Use an app to remember to water them.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 16, 2020)

op user said:


> Congratulations - very nice work. I am sure in two weeks from today there will be a full grown garden.


I honestly doubt it.


----------



## Corey (Apr 16, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I honestly doubt it.



I am the same way with gardening! I love the idea of it and the beauty in it, but I am terrible at keeping plants alive. I have two succulents above my kitchen sink and they are still alive for two reasons only 1.) they are right next to a water source, and 2.) I only have to water them once a week.


----------



## landshark (Apr 16, 2020)

My boss and I are both working from home today. In our respective homes. I just sent her a text: “I’m thinking about leaving early today!”


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 16, 2020)

My day was spent online finding ideas for a stay in order Birthday party for a soon to be 15 year old. I ordered lots of decorations. Was able to get a few gifts and thinking about having a online birthday party with the family and a few friends. She's getting a little bummed because our family is so far away. It hurts my heart. 

The key to me pulling this off is keeping her out of the packages that's coming soon. Wish me luck


----------



## Corey (Apr 17, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> My day was spent online finding ideas for a stay in order Birthday party for a soon to be 15 year old. I ordered lots of decorations. Was able to get a few gifts and thinking about having a online birthday party with the family and a few friends. She's getting a little bummed because our family is so far away. It hurts my heart.
> 
> The key to me pulling this off is keeping her out of the packages that's coming soon. Wish me luck



My best friend threw me an online baby shower with family and friends and it was surprisingly so much fun. It happened over Facebook somehow and only the people invited in the group could participate and see what was going on. She had tons of competitive games for us to play (answering questions about me, game show type games, matching my husband’s side of the family and my side of the family up correctly with our old baby photos..) People actually participated and it was HILARIOUS because people were really getting competitive. You’ll have to let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 17, 2020)

Corey said:


> My best friend threw me an online baby shower with family and friends and it was surprisingly so much fun. It happened over Facebook somehow and only the people invited in the group could participate and see what was going on. She had tons of competitive games for us to play (answering questions about me, game show type games, matching my husband’s side of the family and my side of the family up correctly with our old baby photos..) People actually participated and it was HILARIOUS because people were really getting competitive. You’ll have to let us know what you decide to do!


I love the game idea! Everything about your shower sounds awesome. It's the vibe I would love to accomplish. Thank you for sharing. 

I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 17, 2020)

I am very much an introvert, so I've been right at home with staying at home.
I've been eating and sleeping and eating and reading and sleeping and eating and playing video games and sleeping and eating and watching movies and sleeping.
Oh, and eating.

I've also been to the grocery store a couple of times. 
For more food.

Actually, the enforced isolation has kind of felt like a reprieve from having to be "On" and "Smiling" in public, which has been helping me deal with a resurgence in my depression. I've been struggling since it came for another visit over the holiday season.
I joke (probably too much, sorry) about eating and being fat and getting fatter, but that's just my security blanket; my method of coping. Always has been.
Depression has been a life-long attribute of my existence, so it's not new.

I'm definitely gonna need some new pants before they call us back to work, though.


----------



## Corey (Apr 17, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I am very much an introvert, so I've been right at home with staying at home.
> I've been eating and sleeping and eating and reading and sleeping and eating and playing video games and sleeping and eating and watching movies and sleeping.
> Oh, and eating.
> 
> ...



I am also an introvert, so I’m okay with the isolation from people. I cannot think of one single person (besides those in my home currently) who I feel the need to hug, not even the people I love dearly. Mainly because I am not a hugger or a person who likes to be touched (again, this does not include my kids or husband) However, I miss freedom breaks...just driving to sit at the park by myself, or browsing in the book store alone.

Oh good, you’re eating for the both of us. I either forget to eat or I have no time to eat with a house full of kids who have no chill or way to release their pent up energy. Keep up the good work.

See, I have an epic RBF face, so I just take solace in the fact that I was born to be unapproachable. I don’t even do it on purpose, it’s just the way my face is. One facial. In my defense, in person, I’m not much of a reactor toward anything anyway...unless it has to do with my children and their “watch me!” moments, then I clap like a seal and use an ungodly pitch in my voice, but I just want them to know that I love them. I truly am very nice once someone gets to know me, though.

Don’t be sorry for joking about being fat and loving to eat, especially if you want or need that security blanket. It just so happens that I love fat, and I love when a man eats. I hate that you’re dealing with depression. It sure likes to take the shine out of life and off the best of people, doesn’t it. I’m sorry that you’re struggling, and I’m glad that you’re here.

New pants? Pics or it didn’t happen. We’ll all be waiting not so patiently to see them posted here on the first day you’re called back to work.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 17, 2020)

Corey said:


> I am also an introvert, so I’m okay with the isolation from people. I cannot think of one single person (besides those in my home currently) who I feel the need to hug, not even the people I love dearly. Mainly because I am not a hugger or a person who likes to be touched (again, this does not include my kids or husband) However, I miss freedom breaks...just driving to sit at the park by myself, or browsing in the book store alone.
> 
> Oh good, you’re eating for the both of us. I either forget to eat or I have no time to eat with a house full of kids who have no chill or way to release their pent up energy. Keep up the good work.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Corey. That was sweet. ❤

I have certain close friends with whom I can get huggy, if *they* initiate it. I'm not against being touchy-feely with a person for whom I care deeply, if they are that way, themselves. And I do like to cuddle with a cuddler.
Otherwise, I can be kinda stand-offish. And if someone (typically male) who isn't one of those people reaches for me, my martial arts training reflexively kicks-in and I automatically side-step, or block the attempt.
I suppress that reflex if a woman reaches to touch me. I am deathly afraid of being feared, or being considered a non-approachable ogre, by members of the superior gender.

I am also notorious for having the male version of RBF; to the point that people are often asking me if I'm angry. Because I tend to look like I am even when I'm not.
But people who make the effort to get to know me and whom I allow past my "walls," know that I'm just a big teddy bear at heart.
In most instances.
I do have a wicked temper, but I try really hard to keep it suppressed in front of my friends. I'm not a fan of that side of my personality and it embarrasses me if I lose my temper. Unless it's because someone tries to hurt an animal, a child, or a person I care about.
My friends started calling me 'Bear' in college, because I have a full beard and thick curly hair on my head (the big belly was also a prominent factor in their granting of that nickname), and also for both sides of my personality. I prefer to display the teddy bear, but I will unleash the grizzly bear if the situation warrants it.


I do love to eat and cook, as my forum avatar pic heavily suggests. (Talking about it is making my stomach growl, actually). 
I'll gladly keep eating for the both of us.
And if there's anyone else you know who isn't pulling their weight, calorie-wise, I'll eat for them, too!

However, I kinda sorta *am* trying to control myself enough to be able to keep squeezing into my current clothes Only because I'm trying to avoid the expense of replacing my wardrobe. Again.
(I'm currently right at the containment limit most days, with some effort. Though I will admit, it is a good thing that I don't *need* to go out during this time because I *don't* fit every single morning, no matter how hard I try. Thank Goddess for sweatpants and elastic waistbands!)

But, I have no problem sharing pics among the Dims crowd if I am unsuccessful in keeping my weight-gain subdued. If I do fail, I'll post in the *Belly Library* thread, as I have done a few times; three recently (page 79), and one back on page 71 in 2018 (a larger version of my forum avatar).


----------



## jakemcduck (Apr 17, 2020)

My current assignment ends this weekend, so if things are still locked down and there's no work then I'll be in waiting it out at home rather than in a hotel. I think my plan will just be the same; feed my face and write feedist fiction. Only i'll be a fatter version. But I'm open to other ideas.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 17, 2020)

I just had my family video conference. It was great. 2 additional family members joined in today. 

I cooked a real meal today. Meaning i took my time and prepared a sunday dinner type meal. 

Now it's time to find a good online concert to end my night.


----------



## Corey (Apr 17, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I just had my family video conference. It was great. 2 additional family members joined in today.
> 
> I cooked a real meal today. Meaning i took my time and prepared a sunday dinner type meal.
> 
> Now it's time to find a good online concert to end my night.



I love your updates! What did you cook, and which concert did you end up picking?


----------



## Corey (Apr 18, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> My current assignment ends this weekend, so if things are still locked down and there's no work then I'll be in waiting it out at home rather than in a hotel. I think my plan will just be the same; feed my face and write feedist fiction. Only i'll be a fatter version. But I'm open to other ideas.



Open to other ideas, as in, you being an even fatter version of your fatter version? Asking for a friend.


----------



## jakemcduck (Apr 18, 2020)

Corey said:


> Open to other ideas, as in, you being an even fatter version of your fatter version? Asking for a friend.



That's an idea that usually comes naturally anyway. The fatter version ended up fatter than previously expected. Not sure why it wasn't expect though considering . . . Also, maybe you can pass on to your "friend" that I'm pretty easily persuaded in that department.


----------



## op user (Apr 18, 2020)

In the next few days there is going to be much more writing mainly to cover a few issues left behind.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 18, 2020)

Corey said:


> I love your updates! What did you cook, and which concert did you end up picking?


Thank you!

I cooked mac-n-cheese, sweet potatoes, green beans, and roasted a turkey.

I ended up settling for a movie instead xxx:State of the Union while shopping online. 

But I am now listening to DJ D-Nice on Instagram.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 19, 2020)

I would like to think I had a productive day. But it was more fun than productive. 

I had the family workout this morning, got my blood pumping but my body was on a different level of 'why are we doing this again'. But it was still a great workout. 

I was able to sneak out and get the balloon pump and a helium tank. 

I finally found the game ( Nintendo switch-lite)my daughter asked for her Birthday. This game has been sold out for weeks. I lucked up and found a seller. The downside is it won't be here til the end of May beginning of June. 

I ordered the rest of her presents and also ordered my lemon tree. 

Today was a good day.


----------



## landshark (Apr 19, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I would like to think I had a productive day. But it was more fun than productive.
> 
> I had the family workout this morning, got my blood pumping but my body was on a different level of 'why are we doing this again'. But it was still a great workout.
> 
> ...



See if we were quarantined together I could have helped with some of that!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 20, 2020)

being that there's still a luck of the draw on buying household needs. I tend to purchase multiples when I finally find something. 

Today i won the lottery on household supplies. WalMart had everything accept for disinfecte wipes. They had Lysol, disinfecte spray, bleach, toilet paper and hand sanitizer. I felt like a kid in the candy store. 

After my trip to Walmart I socially distanced a visit to my friend to give her hand sanitizer and toilet paper. We look out for one another. When we buy we buy for both. She is more like a sister than a friend. We've known each other for over 20 years. 

After my visit I decided to take a second trip to Walmart and purchase more needed supplies. My second trip was for me to make sure my neighbors were all taking care of. During this time of crisis I feel we need to make sure everyone is alright. I live in a 4 plex and I have the best neighbors ever. So when ever I can assist or be a helping hand I jump in with no questions asked. Granted I didn't know if they needed anything but it didn't hurt to check and find out with a simple knock on the door. 
My one neighbor i love her dearly. She the sweetheart of all sweethearts. She was so ecstatic that I thought enough of her and her needs. The other family was hesitant and even tried to pay me. But I had to explain to them it's what neighbors do we look out for one another. My last household is of 2 young men. Early 20s, they help me out all the time from moving furniture to helping me with my groceries. They didn't need anything at the moment but I let them know I am here for them when ever they are in need. 

I say all of this because at the end of the day I am blessed and it warms my heart knowing I was able to put a smile on someone face. 

Enjoy your evening everyone


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 20, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> So when ever I can assist or be a helping hand I jump in with no questions asked.


I think I know why you have the best neighbors ever.


----------



## op user (Apr 20, 2020)

> disinfecte wipes.



For some reasons they are the last on the list of the decontamination products still not available. 

Nice for you that you keep up with helping the neighbors.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 21, 2020)

op user said:


> For some reasons they are the last on the list of the decontamination products still not available.
> 
> Nice for you that you keep up with helping the neighbors.


Thank you!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 21, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> My day was spent online finding ideas for a stay in order Birthday party for a soon to be 15 year old. I ordered lots of decorations. Was able to get a few gifts and thinking about having a online birthday party with the family and a few friends. She's getting a little bummed because our family is so far away. It hurts my heart.
> 
> The key to me pulling this off is keeping her out of the packages that's coming soon. Wish me luck



I have to find some ideas for a next week 6 y.o.  
So far I have a very vague idea of a very colorful cake and I'll ask some of his little friends to take videos for his birthday...

I have no presents yet nor do I know what to buy.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 21, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I have to find some ideas for a next week 6 y.o.
> So far I have a very vague idea of a very colorful cake and I'll ask some of his little friends to take videos for his birthday...
> 
> I have no presents yet nor do I know what to buy.


It's going to be alright. I love the single digit years. They are easy to please. From what you've done so far, the cake, and videos from friends, the hard part is complete, great job mom! 

I'm sure anything you buy will bring a smile on the baby's face. WalMart and Amazon have my best friend these past few days. I wish you the best. You got this. We need pictures or it didn't happen .....J/K.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm really enjoying lockdown, except that my belts don't work anymore.


----------



## Corey (Apr 24, 2020)

Me and my 7 year old made cookies from scratch last night- oats, white chocolate, craisins, a bunch of other stuff- and they were delish! We shared a cookie together before I brushed her teeth and put her to bed. When I came back 15 minutes later, 3 other cookies were gone.


----------



## landshark (Apr 24, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I'm really enjoying lockdown, except that my belts don't work anymore.



Bruh...they still work they just don’t fit!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 25, 2020)

Something very "special" to participate during self quarantine which I experience now for idk how many days...
> A child learning to whistle. <
So nice.


----------



## op user (Apr 25, 2020)

Corey said:


> View attachment 135722
> 
> Me and my 7 year old made cookies from scratch last night- oats, white chocolate, craisins, a bunch of other stuff- and they were delish! We shared a cookie together before I brushed her teeth and put her to bed. When I came back 15 minutes later, 3 other cookies were gone.



Next time you do cookies try to acquire those metal forms that turn dough to various designs like car animals and airplanes. I like the point about cookies gone


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 25, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> ....a very vague idea of a very colorful cake and I'll ask some of his little friends to take videos for his birthday...


I think one of your drawings, the style in which you depict animals (a dinosaur, maybe?) would look awesome if you could find some place that would print it onto a cake.

If people are not up for making an actual video, you could always try a group Zoom chat. I think there's a lot of folks who actually appreciate such an invite for something to break up the (kids') days' monotony. Although, maybe best to just keep it short, like less than half an hour or so; difficult to keep kids' focus any longer than that. 



DazzlingAnna said:


> ...no presents yet nor do I know what to buy.


You can never have enough LEGOs.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 25, 2020)

Yakatori said:


> I think one of your drawings, the style in which you depict animals (a dinosaur, maybe?) would look awesome if you could find some place that would print it onto a cake.
> 
> 
> You can never have enough LEGOs.




hmm, I am thinking about making a Lego cake...

@Yakatori thanks for the inspiration even if it was meant different in your previous post.


----------



## op user (Apr 25, 2020)

Yakatori said:


> You can never have enough LEGOs.


A mention of LEGO brings that to mind and you don't want to do that in a quarantine


----------



## Corey (Apr 25, 2020)

op user said:


> A mention of LEGO brings that to mind and you don't want to do that in a quarantine
> 
> View attachment 135744


SO TRUE.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Apr 25, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135745



If I ever date a guy who can crush a lego like this, I’ll know he’s a keeper


----------



## op user (Apr 25, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135745





DazzlingAnna said:


> (Well I also do all other things in life with that weight too obviously )



And that's answer my question about what you also do(...) in life with that weight too obviously


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 25, 2020)

Today's fun was trying to play "The Escape Room" game. The key word in that sentence is *TRYING.

*My daughter and I are unable to escape. We're stuck in part 2. Way past the allowed 60min. But we still had fun.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 25, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> If I ever date a guy who can crush a lego like this, I’ll know he’s a keeper ❤



I cracked one. Once. When I was at my top weight.
But it was by sheer chance and I wouldn't want to try to repeat the feat. The pain reflex still brought me to my knees. (a position from which I cannot gracefully recover.)
I don't have quite the same callus build-up on my feet that I once did in my active martial arts days.


----------



## Corey (Apr 26, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Today's fun was trying to play "The Escape Room" game. The key word in that sentence is *TRYING.*
> 
> My daughter and I are unable to escape. We're stuck in part 2. Way past the allowed 60min. But we still had fun.
> 
> View attachment 135746



getting this!


----------



## op user (Apr 26, 2020)

A good comment on the radio show this morning: the weekend show I like is presented by two guys who love to eat and comment how much they like to be big. So they mentioned that after lock-down buying clothes would be an issue since you need to try an item of clothing before buying it. One of the said it is not a problem: if before the lock down you wore pants size 36 now you ask for a 40. Problem solved


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Apr 26, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I cracked one. Once. When I was at my top weight.
> But it was by sheer chance and I wouldn't want to try to repeat the feat. The pain reflex still brought me to my knees. (a position from which I cannot gracefully recover.)
> I don't have quite the same callus build-up on my feet that I once did in my active martial arts days.



Wow, I didn’t actually know that was possible barefoot. I would imagine that the heavier you are the more it would hurt, so obviously breaking one would hurt worse then just stepping on one.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 26, 2020)

As we have to wear face masks when going to shops or using public transport from tomorrow I started to handcraft my own facemasks...






And I am going to sew some real ones later today


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> As we have to wear face masks when going to shops or using public transport from tomorrow I started to handcraft my own facemasks...
> 
> 
> View attachment 135757
> ...


I love this idea. You are so creative


----------



## Shotha (Apr 26, 2020)

op user said:


> A good comment on the radio show this morning: the weekend show I like is presented by two guys who love to eat and comment how much they like to be big. So they mentioned that after lock-down buying clothes would be an issue since you need to try an item of clothing before buying it. One of the said it is not a problem: if before the lock down you wore pants size 36 now you ask for a 40. Problem solved



You ask for a size, which you know is too big and you grow into it, just like Mummy used to tell you that you were going to.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 26, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Wow, I didn’t actually know that was possible barefoot. I would imagine that the heavier you are the more it would hurt, so obviously breaking one would hurt worse then just stepping on one.



I think it was partially propped-up on another Lego when my weight came down, hard (because I was already off balance, falling forward from having already stepped on another Lego, which resulted in me basically stomping on it as I tried to catch my balance. Narrator: He didn't catch his balance.).

Some background:

I was "emergency" baby-sitting for a friend, and she has three absolute hellions for sons (I cannot emphasize that enough). I had lived with them a couple years earlier, renting a room, and the sons and I didn't really get along (they didn't really get along with anybody, even among themselves).
I had been a good bit lighter when I lived with them, but still fat, and the kids teased me relentlessly because of it. Imagine their surprise when I showed up to baby-sit, almost 100 pounds heavier than the last time they saw me. They got a huuuge kick out of that.

The sons fought with each other almost constantly. Two of them were full brothers; the third, and youngest, has a different father, and the two were always messing with the youngest. (He was no innocent, mind you -- he was just as bad as the other two in his own way.)

And it was business as usual when I came to baby-sit. Fighting, running around doing things their mother didn't allow them to do when she was home (not that they were well-behaved when she was home; she was constantly yelling and threatening to ground them).

Anyway, she also has a strict rule of no shoes in the house. The brats booby-trapped the floor in their room with a few Lego "landmines" then proceeded to start fighting. They knew I'd run in to break them up. And I did, because it sounded like they were killing the youngest one. 
Needless to say, they were mighty pleased with themselves when their fattest of enemies crashed to their floor.


----------



## op user (Apr 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> As we have to wear face masks when going to shops or using public transport from tomorrow I started to handcraft my own facemasks...
> 
> 
> View attachment 135757
> ...



I would be funny to sew one with real mustache 

Edited to clarify with an outside mustache not one removed violently from a man


----------



## Corey (Apr 26, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I think it was partially propped-up on another Lego when my weight came down, hard (because I was already off balance, falling forward from having already stepped on another Lego, which resulted in me basically stomping on it as I tried to catch my balance. Narrator: He didn't catch his balance.).
> 
> Some background:
> 
> ...



ehem, sorry, I mean that was not funny about them setting up lego land mines. I cannot tell you HOW many times I was called a hellion as a kid.  My dad would always say, “Corey, damnit!!!” He said it so much that I thought that he thought my middle name was ‘Damnit’ instead of Anne. In the 2nd grade, I had to clarify with my mom that it was in fact Anne and not Damnit (this was before I knew what damnit meant), and that was not a good day for my dad.  But I will say, stepping on a LEGO hurts like a MF, so I truly do feel your pain.


----------



## Corey (Apr 26, 2020)

It’s been beautiful outside lately, so we’ve spent the majority of our time outside playing ball, sniffing flowers, and digging in the dirt. I love these kind of days because I don’t feel trapped.


----------



## landshark (Apr 26, 2020)

More kayaking. I guess I’m not the most creative guy when it comes to finding things to do over the weekends esp. but when you have all this water around there’s no need to overthink things either.

I got some awesome vid of a few dolphins swimming alongside my kayak too!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 26, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I got some awesome vid of a few dolphins swimming alongside my kayak too!



Beautiful


----------



## Corey (Apr 26, 2020)

Chocolate covered everything went dooowwwnnn in my house tonight. My daughter and I make/bake one thing a week together, and this week she chose chocolate covered fruit (that’s her cute white chocolate drizzle handiwork, btw). I don’t have much of a sweet tooth, but if fruit is dipped into chocolate, it’s game on. Sugar + me = . It’s about to get a little weird, y’all...sorry in advance.


----------



## jakemcduck (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh my Lord. Well, I guess I'll be up eating instead of going to bed now, Corey.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2020)

I wrote poetry for myself and other people.


----------



## op user (Apr 27, 2020)

Corey said:


> Chocolate covered everything went dooowwwnnn in my house tonight. My daughter and I make/bake one thing a week together, and this week she chose chocolate covered fruit (that’s her cute white chocolate drizzle handiwork, btw). I don’t have much of a sweet tooth, but if fruit is dipped into chocolate, it’s game on. Sugar + me = . It’s about to get a little weird, y’all...sorry in advance.  View attachment 135785



Corey when I end up with my usual annual cold I have a huge appetite for small bites like yours did but build around chocolate.


----------



## Corey (Apr 27, 2020)

swamptoad said:


> I wrote poetry for myself and other people.



That was very thoughtful of you to write poetry for others. Do you have a favorite poet?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 27, 2020)

happily_married said:


> More kayaking. I guess I’m not the most creative guy when it comes to finding things to do over the weekends esp. but when you have all this water around there’s no need to overthink things either.
> 
> I got some awesome vid of a few dolphins swimming alongside my kayak too!
> View attachment 135777
> ...



@happily_married 
beautiful pics...! 
what is it on the 2nd one? 

and dolphins next to your kayak


----------



## landshark (Apr 27, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @happily_married
> beautiful pics...!
> what is it on the 2nd one?
> 
> and dolphins next to your kayak



it’s a shrimp! I believe they’re related to krill and larger crustaceans like lobster.

I wish Dims let us post short videos I’d share that one with the class!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 27, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> hmm, I am thinking about making a Lego cake...
> 
> @Yakatori thanks for the inspiration even if it was meant different in your previous post.



update on this...

I decided to start my cake decoration early just in case I need a plan B... 




no plan B required...


----------



## op user (Apr 27, 2020)

Maybe a job in the cafeteria in a Lego themed resort is calling you DazzlingAnna


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Today I held a "Let's make something simple" webinar for some of the male members at work. Taught them to make Beef&Mac/Goulash/American Chop Suey. Most of us had different meats LOL Same principal. Every dad was like, "There are NO leftovers!" The single men have lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2020)

Who on Dims has an Instagram? I’m speaking to anyone on Dims, not just the people participating on this thread. I’m not on Instagram, but I’m considering making one so I can better stay connected to y’all without feeling so reluctant to share my personal life. I will of course continue to share things on this thread because I enjoy everyone so much! I think a Dim’s chat room would be fun, but I understand the difficulties a moderator would have in keeping it going safely.

Anyway, I will look into Instagram and see what I think about it and report back to here if I decide to make one.


----------



## op user (Apr 29, 2020)

How instagram compares to this thread privacy wise? I thought here is much more private!


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2020)

op user said:


> How instagram compares to this thread privacy wise? I thought here is much more private!



I think you can choose on Instagram for your profile to be completely private vs. anyone being able to see what I/people post on this thread on Dims. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2020)

And I’m not talking about having an Instagram for the sole purpose of y’all seeing my life (I hope it didn’t come across that way...I’m not that important or cool). I just wanted to see how many people are actively a part of Instagram outside of Dims and are connected on there. It has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> And I’m not talking about having an Instagram for the sole purpose of y’all seeing my life (I hope it didn’t come across that way...I’m not that important or cool). I just wanted to see how many people are actively a part of Instagram outside of Dims and are connected on there. It has nothing to do with this thread.



I have a lot of followers on Instagram even though I have never posted a single item on their. I can't post items on there, because I don't have a smart phone. I was going to buy a smart phone and I got some brochures from my favourite dealer. Then we went into lockdown and I can't go to the shop and buy one. This has made me stop and think about what online accounts I need.

Dims has privacy. I'm happy with Facebook, which has FB video messenger. I'm happy with a number of FB groups. I like Grommr.

I like the way that we can structure our conversations on Dims. We can talk about subjects in considerable depth on Dims. Dims is well moderated, which makes it a safe environment for all.


----------



## landshark (Apr 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> Who on Dims has an Instagram? I’m speaking to anyone on Dims, not just the people participating on this thread. I’m not on Instagram, but I’m considering making one so I can better stay connected to y’all without feeling so reluctant to share my personal life. I will of course continue to share things on this thread because I enjoy everyone so much! I think a Dim’s chat room would be fun, but I understand the difficulties a moderator would have in keeping it going safely.
> 
> Anyway, I will look into Instagram and see what I think about it and report back to here if I decide to make one.



I’m not an instagram user. My wife and daughter swear by it! You may like it so give it a try. Just don’t abandon us!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm heretic_housewife on Instagram. I don't post much, but it's a little window into my life and interests. 



Corey said:


> Who on Dims has an Instagram? I’m speaking to anyone on Dims, not just the people participating on this thread. I’m not on Instagram, but I’m considering making one so I can better stay connected to y’all without feeling so reluctant to share my personal life. I will of course continue to share things on this thread because I enjoy everyone so much! I think a Dim’s chat room would be fun, but I understand the difficulties a moderator would have in keeping it going safely.
> 
> Anyway, I will look into Instagram and see what I think about it and report back to here if I decide to make one.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 29, 2020)

I crocheted a blanket. Not a bed sized blanket, but one big enough to cover up in while sitting on the sofa or recliner. It was a stress-busting project. Whenever I felt anxious, I put on soothing or mood lifting music and worked on it for an hour or so. And I felt anxious often enough to finish it pretty quickly.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 29, 2020)

That blanket is beautiful!


----------



## MsUmai (Apr 29, 2020)

When the nephew asks his auntie to make him a cheesecake, how could she possibly say no? No better way to use the time in self-quarantine.  In case you wonder, it's a German cheesecake.


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> I crocheted a blanket. Not a bed sized blanket, but one big enough to cover up in while sitting on the sofa or recliner. It was a stress-busting project. Whenever I felt anxious, I put on soothing or mood lifting music and worked on it for an hour or so. And I felt anxious often enough to finish it pretty quickly.
> 
> View attachment 135821



Tracy, oh my, that’s beautiful! You are so talented! I wish I could do that.


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I’m not an instagram user. My wife and daughter swear by it! You may like it so give it a try. Just don’t abandon us!



I wouldn’t dare!


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> I'm heretic_housewife on Instagram. I don't post much, but it's a little window into my life and interests.



I just added (followed?) you as my first friend on Instagram!  I saw your other crocheted beauties. You are incredibly talented, Tracy. Crocheted cardigans?! Goodness.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Apr 29, 2020)

I don’t have one. Deactivated it senior year of hs and never looked back.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 29, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> update on this...
> 
> I decided to start my cake decoration early just in case I need a plan B...
> 
> ...



Finally here are the results...


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 29, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Finally here are the results...
> 
> View attachment 135827


This is amazing!


----------



## Barrett (Apr 29, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Finally here are the results...
> 
> View attachment 135827


Very neat! Looks like it was very labor intensive.
It also makes my feet twitch just looking at it.
I'd have to eat it all at one time to remove the threat.


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Finally here are the results...
> 
> View attachment 135827



Y’all are impressing me with your talents.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> I crocheted a blanket. Not a bed sized blanket, but one big enough to cover up in while sitting on the sofa or recliner. It was a stress-busting project. Whenever I felt anxious, I put on soothing or mood lifting music and worked on it for an hour or so. And I felt anxious often enough to finish it pretty quickly.
> 
> View attachment 135821



It's so beautiful.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Finally here are the results...
> 
> View attachment 135827



Wow! What a wonderful birthday cake!


----------



## Corey (Apr 30, 2020)

My Instagram: coreyanne20. Maybe I’ll make some new friends, or maybe nobody will add me at all.  But it’s there! It’s set as private since my face is on there.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 30, 2020)

Corey said:


> Y’all are impressing me with your talents.



Oh... well, eating a whole cake in one sitting isn't so much a talent on my part; it's just my nature.  


Spoiler



And my Instagram is rykker443, but there's not much of a 'Wow' factor to it (and no photos of myself yet); I haven't been a prolific user. 
I do have a mug shot here on Dims, though.


----------



## Corey (Apr 30, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Oh... well, eating a whole cake in one sitting isn't so much a talent on my part; it's just my nature.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I didn’t see the spoiler button in your message until now, and I’ve been trying to figure out who the hell rykker443 is for almost an hour. 

How did you add that spoiler button? What kind of sorcery shit is that, @Barrett? I don’t even know how to copy just a sentence from someone instead of the entire post when responding.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 30, 2020)

Corey said:


> I didn’t see the spoiler button in your message until now, and I’ve been trying to figure out who the hell rykker443 is for almost an hour.
> 
> How did you add that spoiler button? What kind of sorcery shit is that, @Barrett? I don’t even know how to copy just a sentence from someone instead of the entire post when responding.



It's a spoiler tag. Like what you see before and after the content of a post when you click 'Reply' to that post; it's a two part thing; open and close.

To "open" a spoiler tag:
It's a 'left' square bracket [
then the word 'spoiler', with no quotation marks
then a 'right' square bracket ]
No spaces between the word and the brackets

Then you add the part of your message that you want to obscure (text, photos, etc.)

Then, to "close" the tag:
Another 'left' square bracket [
then a forward slash /
then the word 'spoiler' again (no quotation marks, and no spaces between the brackets, forward slash, or word)
then another 'right' square bracket ]

It should look like this when you type it up (if I do this correctly):

```
[spoiler]
Message content to be hidden by the tag
[/spoiler]
```

That will create the blue 'Spoiler' button, with your stuff hidden inside it, when you click 'Post Reply.'


Spoiler



Now you try. ❤

And copying just "a sentence..."
After you click on 'Reply' to a post, you'll see that person's message inside a 'Quote' tag. What you have to do is delete all of the stuff in their post that you don't want to quote, leaving the stuff you do want; being careful to not delete any of the square brackets associated with the tag.
Does that make sense?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2020)

Barrett said:


> It's a spoiler tag. Like what you see before and after the content of a post when you reply to a post; it's a two part thing; open and close.
> 
> To "open" a spoiler tag:
> It's a 'left' square bracket [
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## op user (Apr 30, 2020)

Check the offers at Lidl to see if there is a useful gadget on sale this week. And use the leaflet in the store not the app.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2020)

op user said:


> Check the offers at Lidl to see if there is a useful gadget on sale this week. And use the leaflet in the store not the app.


haha, i did that yesterday and i can recommend the app. Why?
- I write a shopping list at home which is 9/10 times still at home when I am in the store. But when does it happen I forget my phone at home? never - ever. So my digital shopping list is always with me.


----------



## op user (Apr 30, 2020)

I can't believe you can forget the list at home... You sound so well organized


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2020)

@op user 
@happily_married 

I should add that on the random fact thread - "I seem to be well organized".

BTW - when is the right moment to remove last years Christmas decoration from my windows???


----------



## op user (Apr 30, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> BTW - when is the right moment to remove last years Christmas decoration from my windows???



You should have removed them by Easter. Now you have to keep them for next year. I would try to post a pic from across my balcony they have some kind of Xmas light still on.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2020)

op user said:


> I would try to post a pic from across my balcony they have some kind of Xmas light still on.



Hmm, are you sure that's not me, I mean across your balcony with the XMAS lights still on?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 30, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @op user
> @happily_married
> 
> BTW - when is the right moment to remove last years Christmas decoration from my windows???


Sounds like a early start to Christmas in July


----------



## op user (Apr 30, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hmm, are you sure that's not me, I mean across your balcony with the XMAS lights still on?



I would have spotted you a long time ago based on your descriptions of yourself. However it would save you time and effort to keep them there now!


----------



## op user (Apr 30, 2020)

And a more related to the story there: there is a new requirement to put masks on while on stores. from Monday. I haven't worn one for any serious length of time. I am on test-wear when I am heading to the store later tonight.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 30, 2020)

Today my baby turns 15

I planned a stay in order Birthday party. Decorations, brownies, cookies and family video conference. It's also my Poppy's birthday also, so we will celebrate both. 

The 15 year old told me she didn't want decorations. But I woke up this morning to her blowing up balloons. I know my child.

Btw the red box is an exploding box with a cake inside. This should be interesting. 

Have a wonderful day


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Today my baby turns 15
> 
> I planned a stay in order Birthday party. Decorations, brownies, cookies and family video conference. It's also my Poppy's birthday also, so we will celebrate both.
> 
> ...



my baby turned 6 today...

we had a quite relaxed day, lots of cakes, I managed to get some nice presents. He got a children's digital camera and of course he took pictures with it and I am proud to say he had chosen me for his very first picture.


----------



## Aqw (Apr 30, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> my baby turned 6 today...
> 
> we had a quite relaxed day, lots of cakes, I managed to get some nice presents. He got a children's digital camera and of course he took pictures with it and I am proud to say he had chosen me for his very first picture.
> View attachment 135845


All the best to him and his so nice mother


----------



## op user (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy birthday to both kids (or to the mothers) and Poppy. May the kids grow up and develop into sensitive decent and successful human beings.

@DazzlingAnna your son alreadhy knows when to point the camera to a beautiful lady

@Funtastic curves great effort to organize everything during such a difficult time.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 30, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @op user
> @happily_married
> 
> I should add that on the random fact thread - "I seem to be well organized".
> ...



In England, we believe that if we don't take our Christmas decorations down by the twelfth night after Christmas, they bring bad luck, but don't worry, @DazzlingAnna , you live in Germany.


----------



## Corey (May 1, 2020)

My husband was in the kitchen laughing his butt off (figuratively speaking, because that thing hasn't gone anywhere), so I checked on him...and he was watching this:


----------



## op user (May 1, 2020)

Some useful advice for company video calls


----------



## landshark (May 1, 2020)

Happy birthday to the beautiful children of @DazzlingAnna and @Funtastic curves I hope they both had wonderful days! One of my team also had a birthday he turned 66.

also, for @Jaycee don’t let your children forget:


----------



## Corey (May 4, 2020)

Homemade oatmeal cookies brought to you by me and a little cutie pie 7 year old! Some cookies have chocolate and white chocolate chips and the others have raisins. My husband said these are the best oatmeal cookies he’s ever tasted, and you should know that he’s tasted a whole lotta cookies in his life time.  I give this recipe 5/5 stars! 


By the way, each time we bake, one of my daughter’s lucky Barbie dolls gets to watch us from the kitchen island (out of the way). Today, “Hermione Granger” got to watch us bake. That’s what my daughter said, anyway. She picked out clothes that Hermione would wear. And if you haven’t been able to tell yet by just looking at “Hermione’s” outfit....no, my daughter has not seen Harry Potter.  I hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 4, 2020)

Corey said:


> View attachment 135904
> 
> Homemade oatmeal cookies.....
> 
> Today, “Hermione Granger” got to watch us bake. That’s what my daughter said, anyway. She picked out clothes that Hermione would wear. And if you haven’t been able to tell yet by just looking at “Hermione’s” outfit....no, my daughter has not seen Harry Potter.  I hope everyone has a good Monday!




I love little cutie pie 7 year old style  
And the cookies looks delicious


----------



## op user (May 4, 2020)

@Corey Great looking cookies and you must be proud of your assistant.


----------



## Jaycee (May 4, 2020)

@happily_married Actually a goat is my mothers day present!! The goat won't come up from Kansas (I live in MN) until July though. But I am getting my Boer (meat goat) buck in May but, he's my farm investment not a present.


----------



## Corey (May 4, 2020)

op user said:


> @Corey Great looking cookies and you must be proud of your assistant.



Thank you, @op user! And yes, I’m very proud of my assistant. She enjoys watching baking shows (Nailed it, Be Our Chef) and feels big time helping me measure and pour the ingredients into the mixing bowl. It’s our special time together, since her youngest siblings are already in bed by the time we bake, and she soaks up the one-on-one love (as do I).


----------



## Corey (May 4, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I love little cutie pie 7 year old style
> And the cookies looks delicious



She likes to style her barbies to look like characters or real life people. We recently watched _Zenon, Girl of the 21st Century_ on Disney Plus, and she styled her Barbie to look like the character, hair and everything. For the top, she used one of her old baby headbands! I kept certain baby things for her to use on her dollies since she loves to play with baby dolls. I was pretty impressed by her creativity. One night she cut the neck off of a balloon (not blown up) and then another hole at the end of the round part and then stretched it over the top of her Barbie to make a tube top. I love creative things!


----------



## op user (May 6, 2020)

Over half of French citizens gain weight during quarantine


----------



## Aqw (May 6, 2020)

an average of 2,5kg, roughly 5,5 pounds 


op user said:


> Over half of French citizens gain weight during quarantine


----------



## Corey (May 6, 2020)

My charming little buddy turned 4 today!  We decorated the house during his rest time so that he walked into the kitchen to a full-on birthday set up. He knew we were having a party after rest time (with just us 5), so he was too excited to nap. When he walked into the kitchen, he smiled SO BIG and then got teary-eyed from feeling so special. He told us probably 100 times that it was the best birthday ever and that he loved us/his decorations/his cupcakes/his presents/just everything.  He’s my middle and the only boy, and he’s a wild little fella. But goodness...he’s always so happy and thankful for everything all the time. He didn’t even mention his friends one time!

His police costume was one of his presents, and he wanted to wear it immediately.


----------



## op user (May 6, 2020)

I like to extend the same wishes that I keep for other parents that he grows up with as little as trouble as possible (mainly educational wise -bad pupil here) and be a happy man


----------



## Corey (May 6, 2020)

op user said:


> I like to extend the same wishes that I keep for other parents that he grows up with as little as trouble as possible (mainly educational wise -bad pupil here) and be a happy man



Thank you, @op user. How kind of you. my greatest desire for my children is for them to be happy and to find happiness in this world, no matter what.

Just as soon as I posted those pictures, I walked out of my room and saw my son and baby with chocolate all over their faces. My husband forgot to lock the fridge back, and my son got into the cupcakes and Chobani flip-lid yogurts and brought them back to his room with his baby sister. You can see where this story is going. cupcake crumbs and chocolate everywhere. My son tried to clean it up with his clothes. They ate SIX cupcakes between the two of them, and earlier they both had 2 cupcakes each. Hopefully they go to bed tonight.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 6, 2020)

Corey said:


> Just as soon as I posted those pictures, I walked out of my room and saw my son and baby with chocolate all over their faces. My husband forgot to lock the fridge back, and my son got into the cupcakes and Chobani flip-lid yogurts and brought them back to his room with his baby sister. You can see where this story is going. cupcake crumbs and chocolate everywhere. My son tried to clean it up with his clothes. They ate SIX cupcakes between the two of them, and earlier they both had 2 cupcakes each. Hopefully they go to bed tonight.




Great job mom!


----------



## Corey (May 6, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Great job mom!



Yeah well guess who’s vacuuming the whole house and cleaning up the mess....my 4 year old and husband.


----------



## op user (May 7, 2020)

*Corey* how tall are you? The first two pictures show a very tall person. 

If I tell that I love the reaction of your son to use his cloth to clean sounds so appropiate to his age...


----------



## Corey (May 7, 2020)

op user said:


> *Corey* how tall are you? The first two pictures show a very tall person.
> 
> If I tell that I love the reaction of your son to use his cloth to clean sounds so appropiate to his age...



I’m just under 5’3. So, not very tall at all. That’s a toddler bed (a crib turned into a bed) and a small 2x3 rug, so I only seem tall if your mind thinks those are regular sized items. The shirt on the floor in the second picture is also a size 3t, so it’s not a normal sized shirt. I’m amused that I passed as tall, even if for just a little bit. I get nothing but short jokes over here from my husband. I remind him that my size will be an advantage during emergency situations that call for us to hide, because I’ll be able to squeeze into little spaces while he’ll just have to stand out in the open, unprotected. And he reminds me that he has the advantage, because the heavier a person is, the harder it is to be kidnapped. I don’t know who’s right here... this has been an ongoing debate in our household for years. 

If you only knew the stories of my son and all of his shenanigans, @op user. I love how his mind thinks. He’s the funniest little human and SO mischievous and clever and charming...He weighs his potential punishment vs. the thrill of his crime a little TOO well. After each offense, I’ll ask if it was worth it for the punishment, and he’ll answer me honestly after bouncing his eyeballs around his head while thinking through his response. 99% of the time, I have to turn my face or pretend to cough so he doesn’t see me break a smile while scolding him. His punishment for eating the cupcakes (besides having to clean up the rest of his mess) is he doesn’t get a cupcake tomorrow.


----------



## op user (May 7, 2020)

@Corey, @DazzlingAnna @Funtastic curves your kids seem so well educated and you are doing an excellent work to grow up responsible young ones with a great sense of humour. You must be proud about them. 

@Corey how do you manage from 5'3'' to make the floor look so far away?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 7, 2020)

op user said:


> @Corey, @DazzlingAnna @Funtastic curves your kids seem so well educated and you are doing an excellent work to grow up responsible young ones with a great sense of humour. You must be proud about them.



@op user 
I am proud, yes.

And concerning self-quarantine... today was the first day we could visit a public playground. After 7 or 8 weeks. The weather was brilliant, sunny, no clouds. These are the little things to appreciate nowadays.


----------



## op user (May 7, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @op user
> I am proud, yes.
> 
> And concerning self-quarantine... today was the first day we could visit a public playground. After 7 or 8 weeks. The weather was brilliant, sunny, no clouds. These are the little things to appreciate nowadays.


I bet it was even better that the previous years when the sun appeared after a long winter


----------



## Corey (May 7, 2020)

@Corey how do you manage from 5'3'' to make the floor look so far away?
[/QUOTE]

 Magic


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 7, 2020)

op user said:


> @Corey, @DazzlingAnna @Funtastic curves your kids seem so well educated and you are doing an excellent work to grow up responsible young ones with a great sense of humour. You must be proud about them



Yes I am very proud. Thank you


----------



## Corey (May 10, 2020)

I don’t know who made this, but I wanted to share. I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday!


----------



## Aqw (May 10, 2020)

Corey said:


> View attachment 135970
> 
> I don’t know who made this, but I wanted to share. I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday!


Happy mother's day to every mother on Dims


----------



## Corey (May 10, 2020)

If you guys are wondering what I look like, well, this is a pretty accurate portrait.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 10, 2020)

Today one of my sisters and her 2 of her 3 children came from Michigan to stay with me
My daughter and I took my niece and nephew on a nature trail. They were so excited of the stream that followed the trail. 

After out 45 min walk we stopped for ice cream. Now we are ending our evening with Toy Story 4. 

I also took my first panorama pictures, today. I have to figure out why some of them are upside down , but this is a cool process. 

Keep in mind I'm not the photographer but here are a few of our adventures. 

Before I forget HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY, and have a fantastic evening all.


----------



## Corey (May 10, 2020)

@Funtastic curves, I LOVE the pictures. That sounds like the most perfect day.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 10, 2020)

@Corey Thank you! I wouldn't ask for it to be any other way.


----------



## Corey (May 10, 2020)

I got a few personal gifts, but favorites are these: 




I will cherish these forever!


----------



## Corey (May 11, 2020)

I found this website during one of my ADHD bunny trail moments, and I really wish I had an animal to get one of these portraits done.  









Crown And Paw | World Leading Renaissance Pet Art


Crown and Paw is a pet focused home decor brand that prints high quality custom pet art featuring your very own pet. Print your pet on a custom canvas in an authentic renaissance style portrait and give them pride of place in your home.




crownandpaw.com


----------



## Aqw (May 11, 2020)

Corey said:


> View attachment 135972
> 
> If you guys are wondering what I look like, well, this is a pretty accurate portrait.


So sweet


----------



## Corey (May 11, 2020)

Aqw said:


> So sweet



It’s much sweeter than the time my daughter, who was 5 at the time, drew a picture of us holding hands....and for my hair, she colored dark at the top because of my roots and blonde the rest of the way down.   She didn’t do it to be mean, either. She’s just really perceptive. And yes, I kept the picture.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 11, 2020)

We have cleaned our 3 bed /2 bath villa (thank duplex but the attachment is at the garage) top to bottom. We have done a total purge of everything as we intend to move in to a house of our own next March. We both wanted a change of scenery so yesterday we drove over to Washington DC as I have never been there before.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 11, 2020)

Corey said:


> View attachment 135972
> 
> If you guys are wondering what I look like, well, this is a pretty accurate portrait.


this is hilarious... 
Inspired by your portrait I just asked my son who is currently playing with modeling clay he could make a figure showing me... he answered- there is not enough modeling clay to do so


----------



## Jaycee (May 11, 2020)

Just what I've been up to. Don't have a picture of the cows in the barn. But part one of my plant hoarding I may or may not have 150 tomato plants**oops**, our red wattle pigs(heritage breed so more bacon, and milk, slop fed and dirt lot raised for the best pork every) and of course my darling lovey assholes known as my milking goats!


----------



## op user (May 11, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna I am torn between saying your son is describing you in a very attractive way and my desire to teach him about scaling things.


----------



## Corey (May 11, 2020)

ScreamingChicken said:


> We have cleaned our 3 bed /2 bath villa (thank duplex but the attachment is at the garage) top to bottom. We have done a total purge of everything as we intend to move in to a house of our own next March. We both wanted a change of scenery so yesterday we drove over to Washington DC as I have never been there before.



Happy future house hunting to you two!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 11, 2020)

Corey said:


> Happy future house hunting to you two!


We have already picked the floor plan and will put in the contract to start construction in August.


----------



## Corey (May 11, 2020)

ScreamingChicken said:


> We have already picked the floor plan and will put in the contract to start construction in August.



Oh, nice! The home building process is exciting. I’m glad you’ll get to choose what you want vs trying to find it on an existing home. I’m happy for you!


----------



## Corey (May 13, 2020)

I’ve been looking through old photos and came across my pre-k4 school picture. My mom used to make sure that I wore bows bigger than my head every single day. This clown-looking dress was my favorite, by the way. The night before pictures, my mom braided my hair to make it looked crimped and then I told her to put it in a side ponytail. She told me not to be rough and tumble at recess (which was right before pictures) and well, you can tell by the look of my hair that I was. If you look closely, you can see a heart necklace. While I was being rough and tumble, the little plaque in the middle fell off. I didn’t realize it until much later and I was DEVASTATED. I know y’all have some cute or funny pictures to share...


----------



## Orchid (May 13, 2020)

Very adorable.


Things I did this week in random order.

Painted some old art brushes, the handles paint had peeled away. bought those with DD when she was little so wanted to restore them, the brush part are still ok.

Baked mini salmon puff pastries.

Painted art to send to my DD for her new student housing, 2 paintings in acrylic and a card in gouache with tiny houses. Painted art to send to my friend in Colorado, 2 paintings acrylic and a watercolor card.

Sorting out my crafts supplies adding swatches to my small inventory arts/crafts supplies notebook.

Hand sew a bit. Watered potted plants on patio area. House chores. Prepared infused vinegars for home cleaning windows, mirrors etc. Roses/lemon. Roses/yarrow/cloves. Lemon/orange/cloves.
Old picture from first time years ago I made these after inspiration from herbal book.


----------



## Barrett (May 13, 2020)

Orchid said:


> a card in gouache
> 
> Prepared infused vinegars for home cleaning windows, mirrors etc. Roses/lemon. Roses/yarrow/cloves. Lemon/orange/cloves.
> Old picture from first time years ago I made these after inspiration from herbal book.


Yum! Infused vinegar! 

I read "gouache" as "ganache," at first. 
I'm beginning to think I might have some kind of fixation...


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 14, 2020)

Today's adventure was a trip to a place called cave springs. We walked 1.4 miles before it started sprinkling. We saw caves, water cascades, and chimneys that were left standing from old cabins the built in the 1940's.

The kids enjoyed the sites but was bummed we had to leave. I had to promise a return trip to complete the 4.5 mile trail. Besides there is a cascade that looks more like a waterfall I want the kids to see.

Here are a few pictures of our adventure. I've included a picture from our last trip from 2015 to show the chimneys


----------



## Corey (May 15, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Today's adventure was a trip to a place called cave springs. We walked 1.4 miles before it started sprinkling. We saw caves, water cascades, and chimneys that were left standing from old cabins the built in the 1940's.
> 
> The kids enjoyed the sites but was bummed we had to leave. I had to promise a return trip to complete the 4.5 mile trail. Besides there is a cascade that looks more like a waterfall I want the kids to see.
> 
> ...



Those are the best adventures, you’re a fun mom/auntie!


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 15, 2020)

Corey said:


> Those are the best adventures, you’re a fun mom/auntie!


Thanks


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 15, 2020)

Even though the stay at home order ended today for my city. I am not entering into the world with people unless necessary. 

Today is the world premiere of SCOOB (the new Scooby-Doo movie) The kids and I will have a carnival style premiere. We are making pizza and cotton candy and snow cones 

I believe the 15 year old is more excited than the 6 and 9 year old. She started preparing for this yesterday. The kids really don't know what we are doing so it should be a great surprise. 

Have a great day all


----------



## jakemcduck (May 15, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Even though the stay at home order ended today for my city. I am not entering into the world with people unless necessary.
> 
> Today is the world premiere of SCOOB (the new Scooby-Doo movie) The kids and I will have a carnival style premiere. We are making pizza and cotton candy and snow cones
> 
> ...


 What time should we be there?


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 15, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> What time should we be there?




The door is always open


----------



## Barrett (May 15, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> The door is always open


Is it wide enough?


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 15, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Is it wide enough?


Yes sir it is


----------



## thatgirl007 (May 15, 2020)

I've become highly obsessed with playing Animal Crossings every single day; I wish my character could be more round


----------



## landshark (May 15, 2020)

This is Stumpy Lake in Virginia Beach. It’s not very deep, less than a foot in some of these pics. Lots of turtles and water moccasins, but these Cyprus trees...so gorgeous!


----------



## Barrett (May 15, 2020)

thatgirl007 said:


> I've become highly obsessed with playing Animal Crossings every single day; I wish my character could be more round



I hear so many of my online friends talk about that game.
I don't play it, myself. _The Elder Scrolls Online_ is my current jam.

And, yeah, it's a shame that fat people get pretty much zero representation in video games, as well.


----------



## Barrett (May 15, 2020)

happily_married said:


> This is Stumpy Lake in Virginia Beach. It’s not very deep, less than a foot in some of these pics. Lots of turtles and water moccasins, but these Cyprus trees...so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 136043
> View attachment 136044
> ...



I was born in Virginia Beach.  
Haven't lived there since I was seven, though.


----------



## landshark (May 15, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I was born in Virginia Beach.
> Haven't lived there since I was seven, though.



It is an underrated place in my opinion. Far from perfect but definitely has a lot to offer.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 15, 2020)

happily_married said:


> This is Stumpy Lake in Virginia Beach. It’s not very deep, less than a foot in some of these pics. Lots of turtles and water moccasins, but these Cyprus trees...so gorgeous!View attachment 136043
> View attachment 136044
> View attachment 136045
> View attachment 136046
> ...



breathtaking view


----------



## landshark (May 15, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> breathtaking view



it was a nice place. I went Wednesday after work.


----------



## Corey (May 15, 2020)

happily_married said:


> it was a nice place. I went Wednesday after work.



SO beautiful. I seriously love all the nature pictures everyone shares! And those Cyprus trees....


----------



## landshark (May 15, 2020)

Corey said:


> SO beautiful. I seriously love all the nature pictures everyone shares! And those Cyprus trees....



IKR?

look closely at the white spot in the middle of this one. It’s an egg, probably from a big bird.


----------



## Barrett (May 16, 2020)

Speaking of cool trees:







This is the Angel Oak, near Charleston, SC. (John's Island.)
(65 feet tall, 26 foot circumference, shades an area of ~17,000 square feet; conservative estimate of age 300-600 years.)
(Largest live oak east of the Mississippi River)

I ran and played on its branches as a young kid (many, many moons ago).
These days they don't let anyone get that close to it, because People are terrible, hateful, deeply stupid creatures who have to destroy everything they can get their hands on.
(the tree suffered several bouts of vandalism, including graffiti, so now they are very strict about distancing.)

A mere picture doesn't come close to doing it justice. It is Ancient, and HUGE, and Magnificent to behold, in person.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 16, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Speaking of cool trees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a tree that could tell many fascinating stories.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 16, 2020)

I miss going to class in person.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 17, 2020)

I really appreciate reading and posting in this thread.

As things seem to get better and (at least) I can focus on things I can do outside our home again, I don't want to miss the opportunity to express how special these last two months have been for me.
I've been online practically almost 24/7.
I rediscovered the joy of drawing.
I enjoyed being connected to some people all over the world here at dims conversation and elsewhere (video-chats - never thought I could like them so much).
Thank you all for sharing thoughts, ideas, jokes - for reminding me to go to sleep at 3 AM (which I ignored btw), for chatting all night, for sharing ideas and thoughts.
These last two months were tough ones for all of us but also will stand for a very special time for me personally.


----------



## Barrett (May 17, 2020)

I'd be a little more bonkers en la cabeza after the past couple of months if it wasn't for this place (the people), as well. 
(I'd prolly weigh about 30 pounds less, also.  )


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 17, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I'd be a little more bonkers en la cabeza after the past couple of months if it wasn't for this place (the people), as well.
> (I'd prolly weigh about 30 pounds less, also.  )


wait, you weigh less? 

edit: well I don't.


----------



## op user (May 17, 2020)

Nice points Dazzling Anna I should add also I spend more time online and do more video-calls

Fortunately most ladies did gain unlike Barrett


----------



## Barrett (May 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> wait, you weigh less?
> 
> edit: well I don't.



Haha, omg, No. I weigh 40+ pounds more now than I did when I started hanging out here again in February.
I meant I'd weigh less if it wasn't for the influence of this place.


----------



## Corey (May 17, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Haha, omg, No. I weigh 40+ pounds more now than I did when I started hanging out here again in February.
> I meant I'd weigh less if it wasn't for the influence of this place.



Sorry (not sorry) about your 40+ gain, @Barrett.


----------



## op user (May 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I really appreciate reading and posting in this thread.
> 
> As things seem to get better and (at least) I can focus on things I can do outside our home again, I don't want to miss the opportunity to express how special these last two months have been for me.
> I've been online practically almost 24/7.
> ...





DazzlingAnna said:


> wait, you weigh less?
> 
> edit: well I don't.



Well after all that positive changes you outline on your first post, you had some further good news on the second post. Good for you Dazzling Anna

Regarding video chats maybe you are the one that makes them interesting and worth-doing


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 17, 2020)

op user said:


> Well after all that positive changes you outline on your first post, you had some further good news on the second post. Good for you Dazzling Anna
> 
> Regarding video chats maybe you are the one that makes them interesting and worth-doing


There are always two in this


----------



## Aqw (May 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I really appreciate reading and posting in this thread.
> 
> As things seem to get better and (at least) I can focus on things I can do outside our home again, I don't want to miss the opportunity to express how special these last two months have been for me.
> I've been online practically almost 24/7.
> ...


Dims, you and others have been a great help. Thank you


----------



## op user (May 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> There are always two in this


Yes but it is often a captain who creates the good atmosphere for a good video chat


----------



## Jaycee (May 17, 2020)

I made my Nana's coffee cake! It's a passed down family recipe from Silesia/Prussia
for Streuselkuchen. Tastes just like my Nana's did


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 18, 2020)

So, I finally finished my TV pilot script. There is a contest coming soon that I would like to enter it into. Can I have a couple folks read through it and give me a critique?


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 18, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> So, I finally finished my TV pilot script. There is a contest coming soon that I would like to enter it into. Can I have a couple folks read through it and give me a critique?



We’re probably entering the same contest, lol.


----------



## Corey (May 18, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> So, I finally finished my TV pilot script. There is a contest coming soon that I would like to enter it into. Can I have a couple folks read through it and give me a critique?



Me!


----------



## Corey (May 20, 2020)

The grill master did some magic on some kabobs this afternoon: chicken, fresh pineapple, onion and bell peppers. Marinated overnight, grilled to perfection and then swiped with some glaze sauce.  Not pictured: hotdogs. Does anyone else love charred food?


----------



## jakemcduck (May 20, 2020)

Yes! Love it! They look delicious.


----------



## Barrett (May 20, 2020)

Corey said:


> Does anyone else love charred food?



Can we swear here?
Because Frak YEAH!

Does it look like I've ever met a charred food I _didn't_ love?


Spoiler


----------



## Corey (May 20, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Can we swear here?
> Because Frak YEAH!
> 
> Does it look like I've ever met a charred food I _didn't_ love?
> ...



...errnope.


----------



## Corey (May 20, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> Yes! Love it! They look delicious.



Charred food just takes everything to a whole other level.


----------



## jakemcduck (May 20, 2020)

Corey said:


> Charred food just takes everything to a whole other level.



It definitely does. You have me in the mood for some now. Just a plate or two. And a plate or two of sides. And a loaded baked potato. Dessert. A second dessert . . . maybe a third . . .


----------



## Barrett (May 21, 2020)

Corey said:


> Charred food just takes everything to a whole other level.



On a less silly note (me being silly, I mean), my goal when I cook is to achieve depth of flavor.
Through seasoning, and other things that add richness; to create layers, not just one-note, bland-ass taste.

Like when cooking rice, I use chicken stock instead of water, and I add a generous amount of chopped garlic to the stock. Then depending on the overall "theme" of the meal, I'll add butter, or extra-virgin olive oil (sometimes both), or sesame oil and tamari sauce.

And with my spaghetti sauce, I use plenty of tomato paste, and red wine, and bay leaves.
(my sister doesn't use tomato paste, wine, or bay leaves, and my mother skips them, often, and to my palate, that makes a huge difference in flavor. Their sauces are good, but mine has a depth that theirs lack.)

To get to my long-ass point (sorry), grilling (or even pan-frying at high temp) meat and vegetables is one of those techniques. The char adds depth, another layer, to the flavor that mere browning doesn't achieve.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 24, 2020)

I'm not in quarantine anymore. But I wish I was. My body hurts from work (kinda expected it), my free time to spend doing whatever is gone, and most of all I miss you guys 

This site has been one of my favorite things to do during quarantine. Now my piece of joy is to a minimum. Its hard to visit while I am at work because I have to be on wifi in order for my phone to explore Dimensions. 

Have a wonderful day all☺


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 24, 2020)

@Funtastic curves 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## op user (May 24, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I'm not in quarantine anymore. But I wish I was. My body hurts from work (kinda expected it), my free time to spend doing whatever is gone, and most of all I miss you guys
> 
> This site has been one of my favorite things to do during quarantine. Now my piece of joy is to a minimum. Its hard to visit while I am at work because I have to be on wifi in order for my phone to explore Dimensions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day all☺



Doesn't your plan have some data included? I am not brave enough to visit dims from an office network and while on a special mission at my local airport, I discovered its free wifi network considered this site pornographic cutting access to it.

No doubt skinny airport workers don't want FA to have fun before the flight. Then again I always hope for a seat next to a (SS)BBW on a plane


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 24, 2020)

op user said:


> Doesn't your plan have some data included?



I have unlimited data. But for some reason only with Dimensions it will not allow me to view anything with out wifi


----------



## op user (May 24, 2020)

Do you mean your telcom provider cuts Dims? Very curious!


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 24, 2020)

op user said:


> Do you mean your telcom provider cuts Dims? Very curious!


If that's what you want to call it. Sprint/T-mobile works almost everywhere I go and I have no problem looking up stuff. So it could or could not be them. I have 5G so that shouldn't hinder me. It just a fluke I'm guessing.


----------



## op user (May 24, 2020)

Rather unusual Funtastic curves...


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 24, 2020)

op user said:


> Rather unusual Funtastic curves...


Yes it is


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I'm not in quarantine anymore. But I wish I was. My body hurts from work (kinda expected it), my free time to spend doing whatever is gone, and most of all I miss you guys
> 
> This site has been one of my favorite things to do during quarantine. Now my piece of joy is to a minimum. Its hard to visit while I am at work because I have to be on wifi in order for my phone to explore Dimensions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day all☺



You’re one of my favorites on Dims! You will be missed while you’re at work! Do you have a set schedule?


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2020)

Tonight, me and my 7 year old made caramel from scratch for caramel apples. And no, I am not the type of mom/wife who enjoys making shit from scratch all the time. I told my husband to pick up caramel to MELT in a stinkin’ pot, but instead he came home with a freaking candy thermometer and the ingredients to make it from scratch. He didn’t even listen to me! He looked up a recipe HIMSELF. Is he still alive? Yes, for now.

Y’all. Never again. NEVER AGAIN will I make caramel from scratch. I failed at getting the consistency right more times than I failed my algebra tests in high school. I had to keep adding water, raising the temp, taking the pan off the heat, blabbidy blah blah. Just don’t try this, trust me. Unless you LIKE taking 45 extra minutes to stand over the stove and burn yourself while your kid looks at you in bewilderment as you say a few curse words, causing your spouse to whisper, “I don’t know how our kids haven’t said ‘fuck’ yet with as much as you say it. But when they do, I hope I’m there.” Yes, my husband was close enough to whisper to me, because where there is food/sweets, there he is too. 

My kids don’t know what curse words are, but one day they are going to grow up and realize that their mommy said them...a lot.  I’m trying not to, you guys. I’m trying.

Anyway, the caramel was delicious.


----------



## DragonFly (May 25, 2020)

op user said:


> How instagram compares to this thread privacy wise? I thought here is much more private!


All depends on how you set your privacy options on IG and how you screen your followers


----------



## DragonFly (May 25, 2020)

op user said:


> Doesn't your plan have some data included? I am not brave enough to visit dims from an office network and while on a special mission at my local airport, I discovered its free wifi network considered this site pornographic cutting access to it.
> 
> No doubt skinny airport workers don't want FA to have fun before the flight. Then again I always hope for a seat next to a (SS)BBW on a plane


As a frequent business flyer up until 2013, airport WiFi’s and most work firewalls consider Dimensions to be a no no zone. But you can try changing the http to https and see if it will take it...


----------



## DragonFly (May 25, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Speaking of cool trees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i lived in Summerville from 2000 to 2005. John’s Island was always a wonderful place. I have a friend who wants me to move back. I don’t know if I can take the humidity and bugs.


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> i lived in Summerville from 2000 to 2005. John’s Island was always a wonderful place. I have a friend who wants me to move back. I don’t know if I can take the humidity and bugs.


I was living in West Ashley at that time. 
I moved to Summerville in 2015, which is where I am now.

I'm only here because my family is here.
My sister and mother are here; my dad was here, also, but he passed away at the end of 2016.

If my mother didn't need someone here with her because of her health issues I would be somewhere else.
(Nothing extremely major, yet, but we decided as a family back in 2004 that it would be best if one of us kids moved in with her ["kids" in relation to our parents; I'm in my 50s and my sister is in her late 40s], and because I was the single one [my sister is married], I would be the one.)

I'm not a fan of the heat and humidity. *Hate it*, actually.
You know that affliction that most people seem to have regarding Winter... Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD)? Where everyone gets depressed in the low-light and cold conditions of Winter? I'm afflicted with SAD during the late Spring and Summer months.
I was born and raised in the South, but I really am a creature of Winter. I much prefer a temperate climate, with actual seasons; leaning toward colder weather.
I LOVE the Fall and especially Winter.

If I were younger and had my choice of where to live... conservatively, I'd move back up north to Vermont or Maine (I lived in both places while I was up in that region, and I love them both). More adventurously, I'd move to Alaska, and if I were to engage in Xtreeme Relocation... Norway.


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2020)

Vermont.... Absolutely on another level of beauty, as is Norway.

@Barrett, we care about you and are glad that you’re here. So, if there’s something you need, I want you to let us know. You hear me? Even if you just need to say that you’re not feeling life today (or any other day), and vocalizing it makes you feel heard...then I want you to vocalize it. I’m aware that nothing we do will change your depression, but I just want you to remember that we’ll always hold space for you, no matter what season you’re going through. We’ll take ya no matter how ya are.


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

Corey said:


> Vermont.... Absolutely on another level of beauty, as is Norway.
> 
> @Barrett, we care about you and are glad that you’re here. So, if there’s something you need, I want you to let us know. You hear me? Even if you just need to say that you’re not feeling life today (or any other day), and vocalizing it makes you feel heard...then I want you to vocalize it. I’m aware that nothing we do will change your depression, but I just want you to remember that we’ll always hold space for you, no matter what season you’re going through. We’ll take ya no matter how ya are.


Awww, thank you so much, @Corey. ❤ ❤ ❤
And I feel the same way about you and the other folks here. My ear and shoulder (or belly, if you'd prefer that to a shoulder for crying on) are always available. ❤


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 25, 2020)

Corey said:


> You’re one of my favorites on Dims! You will be missed while you’re at work! Do you have a set schedule?


5 to 6 days weekly 11 hours days equivalent to a life sentence


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 25, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> As a frequent business flyer up until 2013, airport WiFi’s and most work firewalls consider Dimensions to be a no no zone. But you can try changing the http to https and see if it will take it...


I will try. Thanks


----------



## op user (May 25, 2020)

> I'm not a fan of the heat and humidity. *Hate it*, actually.



Nobody likes heat and humidity. I 'd rather spend summer in Saudi Arabia that a hot and humid Belgium... I speak from experience. 

I meant to make a joke between RUH airport and Ruhr region in Germany but it wouldn't be easily understood here...


----------



## jakemcduck (May 25, 2020)

Corey said:


> Tonight, me and my 7 year old made caramel from scratch for caramel apples. And no, I am not the type of mom/wife who enjoys making shit from scratch all the time. I told my husband to pick up caramel to MELT in a stinkin’ pot, but instead he came home with a freaking candy thermometer and the ingredients to make it from scratch. He didn’t even listen to me! He looked up a recipe HIMSELF. Is he still alive? Yes, for now.
> 
> Y’all. Never again. NEVER AGAIN will I make caramel from scratch. I failed at getting the consistency right more times than I failed my algebra tests in high school. I had to keep adding water, raising the temp, taking the pan off the heat, blabbidy blah blah. Just don’t try this, trust me. Unless you LIKE taking 45 extra minutes to stand over the stove and burn yourself while your kid looks at you in bewilderment as you say a few curse words, causing your spouse to whisper, “I don’t know how our kids haven’t said ‘fuck’ yet with as much as you say it. But when they do, I hope I’m there.” Yes, my husband was close enough to whisper to me, because where there is food/sweets, there he is too.
> 
> ...



And Alton Brown made it look so easy, too. Thanks for the report though. Next time I get the urge to make some I'll either buy a bottle or buy melty stuff.


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> And Alton Brown made it look so easy, too. Thanks for the report though. Next time I get the urge to make some I'll either buy a bottle or buy melty stuff.


He LIED.


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

Corey said:


> He LIED.


Hahahaha! 

He is one of my favorite celebrity chefs/cooks, though. Being a science nerd, I love his show, _Good Eats_.

Rachael Ray (I'm totally smitten, sue me), Nigella Lawson, and Alexandra Guarneschelli are my absolute favorites, though.
(Oh, and Bridget at America's Test Kitchen! ❤ )

On topic, I haven't been brave enough to attempt making caramel, myself, yet. Given its sticky nature, and the high temperature involved, and the fact that I'm a total klutz, I'm sure an ambulance would be involved somewhere in the process.


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> He is one of my favorite celebrity chefs/cooks, though. Being a science nerd, I love his show, _Good Eats_.
> 
> ...



Yes, it’s a nightmare. My husband bought a candy thermometer that had a hook on the side so I wouldn’t have to hold it in the pot for 20 minutes. Well, the hook was too small for the pot, so I held the thermometer for like 2 minutes and then set a timer for 20 minutes like the recipe guesstimated (temp was only supposed to reach 230-240 max). When I came back, the thermometer was at 260.  The caramel was hard as glass. Couldn’t even bite it. I quickly googled how to fix it and added water and crossed my fingers. Thankfully it did. I was so mad at my husband for not buying the melted caramel like I had told him to because I was exhausted from being nicer and perkier than normal (his parents came into town) and I didn’t want to look like a butthole parent by putting off making the caramel for the next night. Sunday nights are my daughter’s favorite because she loves to bake (says she’s practicing for her future bakery) and she loves her momma.

My husband only got to eat half of his apple before he had to put our daughter to bed, so while he was away, I ate the rest of his apple.  Play with fire.....and ya might get burned.

Don’t worry, I gave him some of mine, but I let him think that there were none left.


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

Corey said:


> Yes, it’s a nightmare. My husband bought a candy thermometer that had a hook on the side so I wouldn’t have to hold it in the pot for 20 minutes. Well, the hook was too small for the pot, so I held the thermometer for like 2 minutes and then set a timer for 20 minutes like the recipe guesstimated (temp was only supposed to reach 230-240 max). When I came back, the thermometer was at 260.  The caramel was hard as glass. Couldn’t even bite it. I quickly googled how to fix it and added water and crossed my fingers. Thankfully it did. I was so mad at my husband for not buying the melted caramel like I had told him to because I was exhausted from being nicer and perkier than normal (his parents came into town) and I didn’t want to look like a butthole parent by putting off making the caramel for the next night. Sunday nights are my daughter’s favorite because she loves to bake (says she’s practicing for her future bakery) and she loves her momma.
> 
> My husband only got to eat half of his apple before he had to put our daughter to bed, so while he was away, I ate the rest of his apple.  Play with fire.....and ya might get burned.
> 
> Don’t worry, I gave him some of mine, but I let him think that there were none left.


You were justified.  

That's another reason why I haven't ventured into the candy-making realm yet -- it's so finicky.

Get all the ingredients into the pot, get the thermometer situated, flame-on, and then... 

w a i t.... w a i t... w a i t... w a i t... w a i-- OK,NOW-NOW-NOW-ARGH-OHNOYOUMISSEDIT!!

I'm much better at cooking. I rarely follow a recipe verbatim. I'll skim it to get the gist of it, but then I wing it. I don't measure, and I adlib on the ingredients.
If I get an idea for something that might add to the depth of flavor thing I was talking about the other day, then I'll add it.

Actually, Alton's green bean casserole is one such recipe that I've morphed into my own, and now I get death threats from my family (the kind-hearted variety) if I say, "I might not make it this year." And I have to make it twice, for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Corey (May 26, 2020)

Barrett said:


> You were justified.
> 
> That's another reason why I haven't ventured into the candy-making realm yet -- it's so finicky.
> 
> ...



Yum! I love green bean casserole.


----------



## Corey (May 28, 2020)

Dinner tonight: steak and gravy and mashed potatoes. My favorite since I was a kid (and now my husband’s favorite). What are y’all cooking these days?


----------



## Barrett (May 28, 2020)

Corey said:


> View attachment 136220
> 
> Dinner tonight: steak and gravy and mashed potatoes. My favorite since I was a kid (and now my husband’s favorite). What are y’all cooking these days?


Such a small portion.  

Most recent thing I cooked was pork fried rice. I didn't get a picture, though. I'll try to remember next time.


----------



## Corey (May 28, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Such a small portion.
> 
> Most recent thing I cooked was pork fried rice. I didn't get a picture, though. I'll try to remember next time.



Haha, I know. It’s because I typically eat little “meals” throughout the day. Also, as I ate ice cream at 2am last night, I thought, “I wonder what flavor of ice cream Barrett is devouring tonight?”  I was eating Bluebell’s Cookie two-step, not B&J like you.


----------



## jakemcduck (May 28, 2020)

Corey said:


> View attachment 136220
> 
> Dinner tonight: steak and gravy and mashed potatoes. My favorite since I was a kid (and now my husband’s favorite). What are y’all cooking these days?



That looks delicious! It made my mouth water.

I'm on the road. The only thing I'm cooking up right now is delivery.


----------



## Barrett (May 28, 2020)

Corey said:


> Haha, I know. It’s because I typically eat little “meals” throughout the day. Also, as I ate ice cream at 2am last night, I thought, “I wonder what flavor of ice cream Barrett is devouring tonight?”  I was eating Bluebell’s Cookie two-step, not B&J like you.



You mean you eat like a normal human being. ❤

Ha! I've actually been good for the past couple of days. No ice cream at all.  (Only because I've been too lazy to go to the grocery store and deal with everything that entails these days.)

But now that you've mentioned it, I think that's something I'll have to remedy tomorrow, and make up for lost calories. 
I have to go pick up my glasses, anyway, so maybe I'll go to the store where I last saw some Chubby Hubby (it's not my normal store).


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> That looks delicious! It made my mouth water.
> 
> I'm on the road. The only thing I'm cooking up right now is delivery.



Oh my gosh, it’s so good. Maybe you can stop at a diner and get you some here soon. My Aunt made it for me each time I’d stay the weekend at her house as a kid. She’d already have the ingredients out on her counter, as well as ingredients in the fridge to make fried chicken and hash brown casserole for the next day, because she knew how much I loved them. My mom never cooked fried foods or red meat.

When I was pregnant with my youngest, I randomly got a craving for my Aunt Judy’s steak and gravy and her fried chicken. I had dreams about eating her food, no joke. After THREE MONTHS of thinking non-stop about her cooking, I finally asked her how to make it. Now my husband begs me to make this for dinner every couple of months.

Funny story: Me, my husband and the baby (older 2 stayed with grandparents) drove to Indiana to visit my Aunt Judy for Thanksgiving and she made us steak and gravy on the first night. When my Aunt Judy was out of ear shot, my husband whispered that my steak and gravy tasted better than hers.  He sure enjoyed her other cooking/baking though. She baked two things a night and also had homemade candy everywhere on the counter. By the time we got back to Texas, my husband had gained 11 pounds. Thanks Aunt Judy.


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

Barrett said:


> You mean you eat like a normal human being. ❤
> 
> Ha! I've actually been good for the past couple of days. No ice cream at all.  (Only because I've been too lazy to go to the grocery store and deal with everything that entails these days.)
> 
> ...



Don’t you even think about leaving that dang store without your ice cream, @Barrett.


----------



## jakemcduck (May 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> Oh my gosh, it’s so good. Maybe you can stop at a diner and get you some here soon. My Aunt made it for me each time I’d stay the weekend at her house as a kid. She’d already have the ingredients out on her counter, as well as ingredients in the fridge to make fried chicken and hash brown casserole for the next day, because she knew how much I loved them. My mom never cooked fried foods or red meat.
> 
> When I was pregnant with my youngest, I randomly got a craving for my Aunt Judy’s steak and gravy and her fried chicken. I had dreams about eating her food, no joke. After THREE MONTHS of thinking non-stop about her cooking, I finally asked her how to make it. Now my husband begs me to make this for dinner every couple of months.
> 
> Funny story: Me, my husband and the baby (older 2 stayed with grandparents) drove to Indiana to visit my Aunt Judy for Thanksgiving and she made us steak and gravy on the first night. When my Aunt Judy was out of ear shot, my husband whispered that my steak and gravy tasted better than hers.  He sure enjoyed her other cooking/baking though. She baked two things a night and also had homemade candy everywhere on the counter. By the time we got back to Texas, my husband had gained 11 pounds. Thanks Aunt Judy.



I'll definitely keep a sharp eye out for it the next time I come across an open diner. Fried chicken and hash brown casserole sounds great too. Your mom never cooked fried foods or red meat? Did you have her locked up for child abuse? Growing up our dinners were pretty bland. My mom grew up on a farm and everything was very plain. I think that's why I didn't get fat until I moved away and became a foodie and started cooking myself. I always cooked, even when I was a kid, but back in the olden days we didn't have the Internet or the Food Network and you had to buy cookbooks or magazines if you wanted something new and different.

Your Aunt Judy is a rock star. No wonder he gained 11 pounds. He was probably surprised that's all it was. Sounds like she has her own feeder tendencies. Must run in your family.


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> I'll definitely keep a sharp eye out for it the next time I come across an open diner. Fried chicken and hash brown casserole sounds great too. Your mom never cooked fried foods or red meat? Did you have her locked up for child abuse? Growing up our dinners were pretty bland. My mom grew up on a farm and everything was very plain. I think that's why I didn't get fat until I moved away and became a foodie and started cooking myself. I always cooked, even when I was a kid, but back in the olden days we didn't have the Internet or the Food Network and you had to buy cookbooks or magazines if you wanted something new and different.
> 
> Your Aunt Judy is a rock star. No wonder he gained 11 pounds. He was probably surprised that's all it was. Sounds like she has her own feeder tendencies. Must run in your family.



My mom mainly cooked chicken, turkey burgers and black bean burgers. To be honest though, I prefer those to this day. I don’t think she’s ever cooked fried food in her life! She’s not much of a cook at all. To her credit, she’s a successful business woman. So when I lived at home she’d get off from work and throw some chicken on a skillet with an easy side dish and a salad. There’s one thing my mom can cook really well, and it’s homemade macaroni and cheese. She uses the large shells, and the cheese just hangs out all okey-gooey in the shell’s pocket.

I’ve thought the same thing about my Aunt Judy FOR YEARS. If you walk into her house, she has her fridge, extra freezer, pantry and cabinets packed with food like she’s preparing for another Great Depression. She loved cooking for my husband.


----------



## Barrett (May 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> Don’t you even think about leaving that dang store without your ice cream, @Barrett.



Haha! I won't, I promise. 

And I'ma need you to send me some home-made steak and gravy and fried chicken and hashbrown casserole, please. 

Your Aunt Judy sounds like my paternal grandmother. She was perhaps my biggest influence in learning to cook (I learned the most from her, and then also my mother). She was a tremendous cook and her house ALWAYS had something going in the kitchen. And O.M.G.... her raised doughnuts.
Going to her house on Thanksgiving and Christmas was like walking into a feast for five armies (granted, we had a large extended family)... in addition to a turkey, she would also bake a ham and broil a big steamship round of beef. And so many vegetables and side-dishes, she had to store them all out on the back porch.
And all of the desserts! She would make DOZENS, and I'm not _even_ joking.
And that was just her! That didn't even account for what my aunts (my dad's three sisters) would bring, themselves.
But it was definitely my grandma's show. When I think of the word, (capital 'M') Matriarch, that was my grandma.

One final thought... Holy F*ck, macaroni and cheese with LARGE shells?? Why have I not thought of that? Your mom is a genius!


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

@Barrett YES, try it with the large shells next time and then report back. Extra butter, extra cheese, extra everything.


----------



## Barrett (May 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> Extra butter, extra cheese, extra everything.



Garsh, it's almost like you want me to get FAT, or something.


----------



## jakemcduck (May 29, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Garsh, it's almost like you want me to get FAT, or something.



I think I might be detecting a pattern here with Corey. Because I'm about to google where can I get large shell mac and cheese and steak and gravy and mashed potatoes for breakfast. This is on top of all the other cravings her posts induce.


----------



## Barrett (May 29, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> I think I might be detecting a pattern here with Corey. Because I'm about to google where can I get large shell mac and cheese and steak and gravy and mashed potatoes for breakfast. This is on top of all the other cravings her posts induce.


Right?! 
Pretty sure she is solely responsible for the last 20 pounds I've gained.


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Right?!
> Pretty sure she is solely responsible for the last 20 pounds I've gained.


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> I think I might be detecting a pattern here with Corey. Because I'm about to google where can I get large shell mac and cheese and steak and gravy and mashed potatoes for breakfast. This is on top of all the other cravings her posts induce.



...I’m just a woman sharing food pictures with her internet friends, that’s all...


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> I think I might be detecting a pattern here with Corey. Because I'm about to google where can I get large shell mac and cheese and steak and gravy and mashed potatoes for breakfast. This is on top of all the other cravings her posts induce.



So did you find anything on your google search.....


----------



## Barrett (May 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> So did you find anything on your google search.....


I found four pints of Ben & Jerry's at the grocery store today.
Weird, though... they seem to have disappeared since then.


----------



## jakemcduck (May 29, 2020)

Corey said:


> So did you find anything on your google search.....


I didn't find anything useful. The results were just recipes. It's hard to tell what restaurants are open and which ones aren't. So I've basically just been eating random things all day to try and fill the cravings and i swear I'm about to explode.

I have to just try a few more things though. Then desserts.


----------



## Barrett (May 29, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> i swear I'm about to explode.



I'm laughing at myself after receiving the 5XL shirts I ordered this week (suddenly there is effort involved in stretching my 3XL shirts over my ballooning belly), because the new shirts fit surprisingly well (i.e., they aren't even close to being too big).


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

Buying this for myself.  I came across this website while searching for a Father’s Day card for my husband. Their inappropriate humor is right up my alley.









Get Ready to Undo Your Pants Oven Mitt


The Get Ready to Undo Your Pants Oven Mitt by Blue Q is a 100% cotton mitt that is comfy and has extra quilted insulation on the inside to keep hands cool. This hilarious oven mitt will add some fun to any kitchen! Find more funny oven mitts and dish towels at AlwaysFits.com, a unique gift shop...




alwaysfits.com


----------



## jakemcduck (May 29, 2020)

That's so awesome. lol


----------



## Aqw (May 30, 2020)

Corey said:


> Buying this for myself.  I came across this website while searching for a Father’s Day card for my husband. Their inappropriate humor is right up my alley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. I guess this woman will need to take off her mitt to undo her hubby's pants


----------



## Jaycee (May 30, 2020)

Not on the topic of whatever else is talking about but I don't care because I'm SUPER excited!! I got my chicky chicks today!!!! 15 meat birds and 20 layers!


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 31, 2020)

Today we visited Missouri Town 1855. We were able to see Jack the Mule, a few lambs and their babies, the chickens and the towns blacksmith at work. 

This is one of my favorite places to visit and the kids loved it. It we kind of lucked up. Today was the 55th anniversary of when they first opened up. 










Hope you are all having a great weekend.


----------



## Shotha (May 31, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Today we visited Missouri Town 1855. We were able to see Jack the Mule, a few lambs and their babies, the chickens and the towns blacksmith at work.
> 
> This is one of my favorite places to visit and the kids loved it. It we kind of lucked up. Today was the 55th anniversary of when they first opened up.
> View attachment 136248
> ...



We are having a long weekend. Tomorrow (Monday) is the Queen's birthday and it's an official holiday.


----------



## Jaycee (May 31, 2020)

Update on my chicks sadly I lost 11 of them (they got cold and wet..) but I'll be ordering more now and possibly ducks now. 

I did get some hay cut today nothing better than being in the on a open station tractor aka how I get my tan


----------



## Corey (Jun 1, 2020)

Aqw said:


> Great. I guess this woman will need to take off her mitt to undo her hubby's pants



I like the way you think.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm apparently working on my quarantine physique.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 4, 2020)

Yesterday baked corn bread from my old BHG cookbook.
Hand sewing on the double-sided apron, made it a midi that ties over/above the bust and ends mid-calf.
Baptized myself several times with waters, with the old one which was/is tied at waist so wanted a full cover this time.
One side is tiny cherries and other side is jam jars and fruits was a few years in my quilt fabrics stash.
Watered some plants outside.Picked a few roses and few sprigs of marjoram.
Put some order to my fabric stash which lives in 3 sections of a closet, cubic foot each. 
Painted some bonbons.
Unpacked my art/crafts supplies which arrived from www.gerstaecker.de 
Marinated chicken drumsticks.
Beaded a new necklace georgia peach glass pearls, matte cherry seedbeads and few gold seedbeads.
Was some beads shortage so the accent off-side peach is just an edge instead of 1 full peach, looks a bit odd, the beads are out-off-stock.
Trying to figure out if I have enough fabric for a bias cut skirt. An old one that fits well want to re-make it.
Was busy hand sewing just now but had to stop lost day light.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 7, 2020)

Look who finally got their Mother's day present!! 
This is Dahlia all the way from Kansas to Minnesota.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 10, 2020)

Basically just packing as much drawing practice as I can in, on top of writing and guitar practice. I'm playing through Pokemon Sword too. Gradually easing back into working out.


----------



## Corey (Jun 10, 2020)

Adamantoise said:


> Basically just packing as much drawing practice as I can in, on top of writing and guitar practice. I'm playing through Pokemon Sword too. Gradually easing back into working out.



In the last few months, my husband has played his guitars more than I’ve ever seen him play before.  Good on you. Thanks for adding in.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 11, 2020)

Our COVID-19 lockdown in New Zealand is over. No new or active cases for 21 days now.


----------



## Corey (Jun 11, 2020)

My baby is 2, but we’re waiting to celebrate her birthday party until the oldest two get back from visiting my parents in Dallas. Until then, this little princess gets to have me all to herself. She keeps pointing at things with her wand and saying, “I wish!”

This is the first break I’ve had from my kids since the first week of February. My responsibility load feels like basically nothing and I can finally hear my own thoughts again. I haven’t had to separate any kids from fighting, I’ve only had to bathe one kid and put one kid to bed, I haven’t pondered on what it would be like to have more than 2 arms, and I haven't gotten any 5am wake up calls from my 4 year old. Best part.........my husband’s been waking up with the baby and taking care of her in the mornings while I sleep in. I woke up at 9am today and with my coffee waiting. He gets a golden star.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2020)

Anybody remembering my post about the Christmas decoration still hanging around March / April. They did all year.
Well its time has come again . 
Enlightened now.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2020)

And in review of this year I had found out something funny today.
As you might remember I was pretending to be an urban gardener and tried to cultivate green peas on my balcony. (BTW I don't want to talk about that! )
I saved half of the seed in a container on my shelf out there.

Apparently pea seed doesn't need anything else than water and the paper it has been stored in to grow. Look what I found today:




Much better than the first attempt this summer...


----------



## Shotha (Nov 23, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> And in review of this year I had found out something funny today.
> As you might remember I was pretending to be an urban gardener and tried to cultivate green peas on my balcony. (BTW I don't want to talk about that! )
> I saved half of the seed in a container on my shelf out there.
> 
> ...



You can eat the young shoots of the peas in salads.

When I was very little, I stole a large box of dried peas from the pantry and planted them all over the garden. A month or so later, you could see nothing in our garden but densely crowded pea plants.


----------



## lonerolling (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm spending my time doing the dishes and laundry, I am now an expert.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 23, 2020)

lonerolling said:


> I'm spending my time doing the dishes and laundry, I am now an expert.



If you're an expert, then I'll call you in as a consultant, next time I plan on washing any dishes or clothes.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 23, 2020)

Shotha said:


> You can eat the young shoots of the peas in salads.
> 
> When I was very little, I stole a large box of dried peas from the pantry and planted them all over the garden. A month or so later, you could see nothing in our garden but densely crowded pea plants.



I have a tray that's specially design for germinating peas, so that you can use the shoots in salads. It's called a peashooter.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 24, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I have a tray that's specially design for germinating peas, so that you can use the shoots in salads. It's called a peashooter.



Mine was called " bucket". 

I am seriously thinking about this germinating tray but for different seeds not only peas.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 24, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Mine was called " bucket".
> 
> I am seriously thinking about this germinating tray but for different seeds not only peas.



A peashooter was a naughty little toy from the 1960's. Children would use it to fire small objects, such as dried peas, at a painful velocity using their breath.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I peashooter was a naughty little toy from the 1960's. Children would use it to fire small objects, such as dried peas, at a painful velocity using their breath.


I used to get picked on by the mean girls in high school with their homemade Bic pen peashooters full of spitty notepaper.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 25, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I used to get picked on by the mean girls in high school with their homemade Bic pen peashooters full of spitty notepaper.



We used to do that at school, too.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 14, 2020)

New chapter of "things to do in self-quarantine " opens for me tomorrow: 
home schooling (*while working from home office)
I am so excited


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 14, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I used to get picked on by the mean girls in high school with their homemade Bic pen peashooters full of spitty notepaper.


I am only using the angry face because I remember people doing that stuff when I was in school!


----------



## Shotha (Dec 14, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> New chapter of "things to do in self-quarantine " opens for me tomorrow:
> home schooling (*while working from home office)
> I am so excited



I'm sure that you'll do an excellent job.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 8, 2021)

It is almost a year since this thread was started.
And it is official - I am running out of ideas. Or I am running out of motivation to find new ideas.
I am just living from day to another now, choosing the lesser evil every day.


----------



## Tad (Mar 8, 2021)

I think a lot of us are there, Anna. sigh.


----------

